# Why Do You Hate Deathcore?



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why do you hate deathcore?


1.Excessive Use Breakdowns
2.Emo/Hardcore Fags make Deathcore "Best Breakdown" Video's that make it impossible to find good Deathcore bands on youtube.
3.Pig Squealing 



i can handle the more DEATH then Core style bands like whitechapel and through the eyes of the dead....but holy shit everything else is getting so scene its insane


----------



## Stitch (Jan 8, 2009)

Its a washed out overpopulated genre. Bands I can stand:

1. All Shall Perish.
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.

I'll fill the rest in when I discover them.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 8, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Its a washed out overpopulated genre. Bands I can stand:
> 
> 1. All Shall Perish.
> 2.
> ...



What he said.

Honestly, the music is just mixing Cannibal Corpse riffs and the worst part of about hardcore. If they mixed death metal in the style of let's say Death or Morbid Angel or Necrophagist with hardcore, then that'd be cool


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes. I do.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 8, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Honestly, the music is just mixing Cannibal Corpse riffs and the worst part of about hardcore. If they mixed death metal in the style of let's say Death or Morbid Angel or Necrophagist with hardcore, then that'd be cool


thats The Faceless and Born of Orisis



Yeah if it Was like Cannibal/Fetus/Suffo with an occasional well played breakdown it would be epic


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, it says "Why do you hate etc etc.." not "do you hate"

In which case, theres just something about it that annoys me.. i think its a combination of the music, the vocals, and the beats.


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 8, 2009)

What bands do you guys consider deathcore. I just call everything metal cause then my friends just get to confuse. But my band is like a through the eyes of the dead/the black dahlia murder mix. Would that be deathcore?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 8, 2009)

its always this.

generic chug riff with a pinch harmonic
into a blast beat
into a generic "ooooooOOOOAAAAAHHHHHHHHH" Or "BuurrrrrrrEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" vocal scream
into and random pre-mature "thump" breakdown
generic lyrics about being sad and killing
generic leead up to the breakdown
something stupid like "and you dieeeeee!!!" 
a breakdown that lasts longer then the entire song without the breakdown included
repeat then end


----------



## Stitch (Jan 8, 2009)

...ergo excluding a band as awesome as The Black Dahlia Murder from being 'deathcore'.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 8, 2009)

To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2009)

There's very little Deathcore that I can stand.

All Shall Perish
After the Burial (Amazing aside from their first singer IMO)
Born Of Osiris (More techy)
And if you consider early Faceless deathcore, them too. The Faceless are one of my favorite bands right now.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd imagine Fellsilent is considered deathcore, and I dig them (well, kinda). Also, I like all the bands listed above.


----------



## AVWIII (Jan 8, 2009)

Is clients-era The Red Chord deathcore? If so, that's pretty much the only deathcore band I truly enjoy.


----------



## sami (Jan 8, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Its a washed out overpopulated genre. Bands I can stand:
> 
> 1. All Shall Perish.
> 2.
> ...





Stitch said:


> a band as awesome as The Black Dahlia Murder from being 'deathcore'.



Can't agree more.





What I really hate the most is the breakdown of genre's. I mean I had no idea until this thread that ASP was considered deathcore. I also had no idea wtf deathcore was.

All in all, I don't care. If I like what I hear, I don't stop to think what genre the band is "classified" as and don't care. Plain and simple.

I've heard bands with similar style to ASP and basically didn't like them.

At least I'm not surprised as I was when I found out Lamb of God was considered "metalcore." I mean, wtf? Just because they have breakdowns in some of their songs?

/rant.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 8, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Honestly, the music is just mixing Cannibal Corpse riffs and the worst part of about hardcore. If they mixed death metal in the style of let's say Death or Morbid Angel or Necrophagist with hardcore, then that'd be cool



You pretty much just described my band, if you throw in bits of black metal and prog 

MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE (NEW LAYOUT/VOTE FOR US) - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse



(our new stuff also adds some Meshuggah, Psyopus, and Porcupine Tree influenced stuff )


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2009)

sami said:


> At least I'm not surprised as I was when I found out Lamb of God was considered "metalcore." I mean, wtf? Just because they have breakdowns in some of their songs?
> 
> /rant.



Well, people can be really pretentious and snobby about labeling music. Most of the the time, 10-15 years later you look back and scratch your head at how some bands were lumped in together. 

Myself? I look at Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots, etc. and find few discernible similarities between them. At the time, though, I recollect hearing "Fuck all those grunge bands! They're all just the same, stupid, no talented hippie shit." Now, I'm no real fan of any of those bands anymore but the hypothesis stands. 

In every genre and era of music, there's innovators and there's copycats. While The Black Dahlia Murder or All Shall Perish are widely deemed more acceptable "deathcore", their longevity (not necessarily in existence, but in playlists) is probably a lot more certain then the that of the infinite nameless bands that they'll be lumped in with and serve to waterdown the genre (metal in general, really) and cause "****core" to become a four letter word.


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 8, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> You pretty much just described my band, if you throw in bits of black metal and prog
> 
> MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE (NEW LAYOUT/VOTE FOR US) - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse
> 
> ...


----------



## Stitch (Jan 8, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder aren't anything at all like Deatchcore. They don't have breakdowns, shitty bree vocals, utterly crap lyrics, eight string guitars or sweeps used to make a riff like all DC bands are just now. They're just out and out melodeath.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

sami said:


> What I really hate the most is the breakdown of genre's. I mean I had no idea until this thread that ASP was considered deathcore. I also had no idea wtf deathcore was.
> 
> All in all, I don't care. If I like what I hear, I don't stop to think what genre the band is "classified" as and don't care. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much me in a nutshell. I don't know nor do I care who is or isn't "deathcore." Anyone who actually gets in arguments about who is or isn't this, that, or whatever fucking subgenre some band is needs to relax and get their fucking head examined. 

That being said, I like ASP, BOO, TTEOTD. The ones that bother me are the bands that all use drop A on a 7: Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, and Carnifex. They might sound good, but I just hate drop tunings.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Jan 8, 2009)

deathcore has really hurt metal for me. i've turned to rap/hip hop for a little break.

i can only listen to periphery and meshuggah for metal...at least for the past few weeks.

modern thrash needs to become the next 'metal trend'


----------



## Aaron (Jan 8, 2009)

I happen to like it, i think some of these bands such as Carnifex, all shall perish, and whitechapel have some pretty intense music, and i agree some of it can be repetitive at times, such as suicide silence i could only take so much of them. I will say that i am a deathcore fan though and i think alot of these bands are putting the 7 back in the spotlight.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> This is pretty much me in a nutshell. I don't know nor do I care who is or isn't "deathcore." Anyone who actually gets in arguments about who is or isn't this, that, or whatever fucking subgenre some band is needs to relax and get their fucking head examined.
> 
> That being said, I like ASP, BOO, TTEOTD. The ones that bother me are the bands that all use drop A on a 7: Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, and Carnifex. They might sound good, but I just hate drop tunings.



You don't like certain bands because they use drop tunings? Incredibly odd coming from someone posting on SEVENSTRING.ORG.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 8, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.



yes


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

I drop tune... drop G#...  but im not metalcore


----------



## Crucified (Jan 8, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> You don't like certain bands because they use drop tunings? Incredibly odd coming from someone posting on SEVENSTRING.ORG.



not odd at all. standard tuning is standard even on a 7 as in:beadgbe. just as tuning aeadgbe is a drop tuning on a 7 just like tuning dadgbe is a drop tuning on a 6.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> You don't like certain bands because they use drop tunings? Incredibly odd coming from someone posting on SEVENSTRING.ORG.



How is it odd? 

I like both standard and drop tuned bands but I'm just so bored of drop tunings. I actually don't mind Whitechapel because they can be somewhat creative with 3 guitarists but bands like Suicide Silence and Carnifex just seem to be interchangeable and I have a feeling that more bands will pop up just like them and oversaturate the "scene."


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally some of the innovators of deathcore I was really into Carnifex, Oblige,TTEOTD,WOP, the Final Burden etc. as it was a natural transition for me growing up listening to death metal in the late 90's NYHC scene but some of these guys today have taken it to a new level of stupid.....IMO some of the bands rocking the trendy deathcore tag really are crap ripping off CC, skinless, and suffucation riffs, and then throwing breakdowns in the mix to sound tough...though stupid

I am curious to see what his does for the next generation of metal because my guess is the young kids now getting re-exposed to early 90's tech and death metal through these new "deathcore" bands are really going to write some amazing stuff and hopefully help push the genre further....

On a side note I think thrash is gonna be back n a big way just listen to more municipal waste....


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 9, 2009)

somebody name more of these bands for me, im not positive what all bands are considered death core

i'v been diggin ion dissonance and cephalic carnage lately, what are those considered?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 9, 2009)

I love Whitechapel.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure as fuck wouldn't consider Ion Dissonance "deathcore" but that's just me. I'd consider them to be technical metal like TTEOTD or ASP.

I've actually never heard Cephalic Carnage so I couldn't tell you.

I like Whitechapel too, Boober.


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCBSX0XDSVI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCBSX0XDSVI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## charles22880 (Jan 9, 2009)

i wouldnt even put cephalic carnage in the deathcore category. if anything they are there own brand of grindcore.

deathcore is just bad music overall.


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Aaron (Jan 9, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love Whitechapel.



 I dont care if its called deathcore or not, i fucking love that band


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 9, 2009)

CornSyrup said:


>




^ WTF is this! Preschool Deathcore? 



BlindingLight7 said:


> its always this.
> 
> generic chug riff with a pinch harmonic
> into a blast beat
> ...



IMO this is not real music. I'm sure a 4yr old with a learner guitar could do this and maybe even better. No real talent needed to play deathcore.

/opinion off


----------



## forelander (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate people that randomly change their definition of deathcore so that it doesn't include bands they like so as to not appear to like deathcore bands. 

Other than that deathcore doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jan 9, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> ^ WTF is this! Preschool Deathcore?


It's a parody video of a Waking the Cadaver song. It's not the actual video or lyrics.



forelander said:


> I hate people that randomly change their definition of deathcore so that it doesn't include bands they like so as to not appear to like deathcore bands.


----------



## arktan (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate mostly the lyrics. The music is, however simple or sometimes complicated it may be, a question of taste.
I can't stand most of the lyrics (not the vocals, they're again a question of taste).
I hate the lyrics.
The lyrics i hate.
The lyrics are being hated by me.
I really hate the lyrics.
That's what's preventing me from listening to almost all that "core" (*waits for Peter to chime into this discussion ) stuff. I like lyrics that are written by someone with an IQ higher than 10 if possible.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 9, 2009)

I like a lot of the bands people label as "insert"-core, I really dislike a lot of them too.


----------



## ire_works (Jan 9, 2009)

i think this deathcore fad is going to deteriorate once the new Cannibal Corpse come out and slays everyone with its lack of breakdowns.

Deathcore doesn't anger me when its the better bands , that have a cool groove and sound. I like Suicide silence , because the band is based on very simple riffs that flow into each part with a momentum based around their awsome drummer. I like The Black Dahli Murder because they're one of the few young bands able to successfully intigrate black metal into awsome riffs. I like Veil Of Maya 1: because they're named after a f***ing cynic song , 2: they have a technical and melodic style all their own.

the thing about deathcore is , you can always tell which ones are good , and which ones are generic and bland. Its very simple.

my theory: it doesn't matter , pop-death is the next fad to come , and let it be known i called it first.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 9, 2009)

arktan said:


> to almost all[/U] that "core" (*waits for Peter to chime into this discussion ) stuff.





but i won't, i give up because i dont want to become Don Quijote.

for "deathcore" - i absolutely do not like bands like waking the cadaver, or all these bands where there is only 10 second blast - 2 minute breakdown - 5 second blast - end. weeebreee all over. also i absoutely hate when there are only song-titles like "fisting for a bitch free world" or some lame ass shit.

on the other hand - even MY band has been labeled "deathcore" by a mag, so what shall i do now?  but we have lyrics. and they are not about raping and wifebeating.


----------



## arktan (Jan 9, 2009)

petereanima said:


> on the other hand - even MY band has been labeled "deathcore" by a mag, so what shall i do now?  but we have lyrics. and they are not about raping and wifebeating.



No. Just no. Reanima is death metal. I refuse to believe anything else. 



> song-titles like "fisting for a bitch free world" or some lame ass shit.


Wait. What?
That's what i meant with stupid lyrics


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 9, 2009)

Homogeny is why I don't like deathcore. If a truly original band pops out from it, I'll enjoy it, but I have heard very few impress me, if at all.

I already have problems with bands that sound like others, so when theres an entire scene of bands that the most you can tell them apart by is who has the longest song title, then they can go and bollocks as far as I'm concerned.

Simply put, theres much better music to listen to as far as I'm concerned, I'd rather listen to death metal, not disseminated generic watered down death metal, give me Behemoth, Origin, Decapitated, Vital Remains, Necrophagist, Obscura, Nonexist, Death, Decrepit Birth, Spawn Of Possession, Gorguts etc etc, over whatever generic breakdown-obsessed crap coming out of the "scene"


----------



## petereanima (Jan 9, 2009)

arktan said:


> Wait. What?
> That's what i meant with stupid lyrics



yeah, i dont remeber the exact name, but on a german board i had some discussions with this guy from such a deathcore "oui oui ouiouioui breeee" band, and theyr CD, or the track (i dont remember right now) was called "RESPECT THE FIST BITCH!" or something like that, and then there was that "fisting for a bitch free world" thing, the cover was a womans face, with bloody lips...what a douche, he asked for opinions, i told him that the music sucks and that all these titles may only be funny if your IQ is below a potatoe ones - and thats still my opinion. he then came up with "blabla, metal shall not be political correct and is not for pussies hohoho" - yeah man, but its also not for retarted wannabe gangsters who think its "funny" to hit girls.

on the other hand, i think its funny to beat up guys who like to beat up girls. 






arktan said:


> No. Just no. Reanima is death metal. I refuse to believe anything else.


----------



## Harry (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like/dislike deathcore anymore than other genres really.
Just like any genre (IMO) it has it's share of good bands and crap bands, it's innovators and imitators.g
The Red Chord, All Shall Perish, Whitechapel, Despised Icon, I like 'em.
As Blood Runs Black, The Acacia Strain, Shot Down Sun, don't do it for me.
I like some bands, I don't like some, I guess


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2009)

Obsessing over genres seems like a waste of time to me. I don't care for most of those bands either, but it's not the fault of the genre, there are just not a lot of good songwriters out there right now with any originality.

I dig Job For A Cowboy although they're more death metal nowadays.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that I've managed to avoid deathcore. Yay for me. I do like The Faceless and Cephalic Carnage but have no idea who these others are!

Then again, for me metalcore still kind of means the late 90s type stuff like Length of Time, Arkangel & so on rather then the more modern stuff. I suppose it's metal but like hardcore as there's less screwing around. Which is why I give up on definitions because it seems that what people call metalcore now is pretty much all wanking about!


----------



## petereanima (Jan 9, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Length of Time, Arkangel



 the real deal. almost every pre-2000 goodlife-records release is full of win.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

I refuse to obsess over genres.

"Generally" there are a couple i dont much like, but if i hear something thats in the same genre, im not going to not listen or anything stupid like that. Same thing goes the other way too, just because a band _is_ a certain genre, doesnt mean im going to fucking listen to it.


----------



## nespythe (Jan 9, 2009)

It's not that I hate deathcore, It's just that I'd much rather listen to something else.
But then again, it does have the ability to morph into this:


----------



## Lozek (Jan 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.



Quoted for truth!!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 9, 2009)

What the hell was that awful "Waking the cadaver" shit? Even without the comedy video, that song exemplifies everything that is wrong with deathcore. All those death core bands need to go study Morbid Angel's "Gateways to Annihilation", realise how much they have failed and sell their gear.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.



Sage.


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 9, 2009)

fallenz3ro said:


> deathcore has really hurt metal for me. i've turned to rap/hip hop for a little break.
> 
> i can only listen to periphery and meshuggah for metal...at least for the past few weeks.
> 
> modern thrash needs to become the next 'metal trend'


Check out Rumpelstiltskin Grinder. Probably my favorite thrash band at the moment.

as far as Ion Dissonance goes, the previous albums fall into "math metal", if you consider that a real genre. Whatever they are, they're definitely not deathcore.

Now for the OP question:
I hate deathcore because it is extremely monotonous and trendy. All the bands are pretty much clones of each other, and songs are really only distinguishable because of the breakdowns. They should learn to write some real riffs and come back in ten years.


----------



## sami (Jan 9, 2009)

nespythe said:


> It's not that I hate deathcore, It's just that I'd much rather listen to something else.
> But then again, it does have the ability to morph into this:




omfg...


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2009)

All Brokencyde references should carry a NSFA (not safe for anywhere) tag. 

_"Let's get freaky now, let's get fuckin' freaky now"_* "BLAHGEWH!"*

I want to kneecap that motherfucker.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't even know what bands are "real" deathcore. Veil of Maya apparently is deathcore but the riffs they play are technical as fuck and even though they have a bad habit of never, ever repeating a riff, there is a lot going on there musically. Old Gojira could technically be deathcore too. Breakdowns everywhere!


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 9, 2009)

Randy said:


> All Brokencyde references should carry a NSFA (not safe for anywhere) tag.
> 
> _"Let's get freaky now, let's get fuckin' freaky now"_* "BLAHGEWH!"*
> 
> I want to kneecap that motherfucker.



Brokencyde is still the funniest shit I´ve ever seen in my life. 

The part that isn´t funny is that they take themselves seriously.

Anyway, what is deathcore? Give me some band names! By the name I´m already pre-judging that it sucks, just like metalcore, it must be bland generic crap...


----------



## groph (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, that crap was an actual band? Hilarious.

The biggest thing with deathcore that I can't stand is the fact that the bands just don't "get it", it's almost like a mockery of death metal, which in my opinion is the best music that has ever been created. The absolutely redundant breakdowns are a bit aggravating as well. The purpose of a breakdown is to emphasize the heaviness. I also hate it when you can see a breakdown coming (cough DESPISED ICON cough) two minutes before it happens, the band just winds down, one guitar just rings out an open power chord, the vocalist says something, and the hi hat does some steady rhythm for a few measures, and then there goes the breakdown. And another. Then the pre-post breakdown breakdown, then the post breakdown, then the bridge breakdown, then the breakdown of the breakdown, then the breakdown after the breakdown of the breakdown, then a breakdown, then the song is over, after the concluding breakdown. This is of course grossly exaggerated, but you get my point... Oh, and sweep arpeggios during these breakdowns. There's tons of breakdowns in traditional death metal too, so it's not the breakdown itself that I hate, it's the shameless overuse of it.


Anyway, there's a lot of really good, original sounds coming out of some of this, such as The Faceless, Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, stuff that has been mentioned. Beneath the Massacre is really good too. There's a good scene in Quebec for that kind of thing, it seems. 

So while I've got some prejudices towards deathcore, I believe that a band has the right to do whatever they want. 


DISCLAIMER: I also don't know what bands would fall under the "deathcore" category since genres of music aren't rigid rules but rather general guidelines that are mostly meaningless. Bands are made with the intention to make music, and influences interweave and a new sound is made. I use the term "deathcore" to describe stupid stuff like early Job For A Cowboy and anything by Suicide Silence.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I don't really like anything about it. It's pretty much the same thing as with nu-metal; a couple of good bands, and the rest are just masses of poop copying each other.

However, I do like the fact that they're using 7-strings again, because more manufacturers have now started offering 7-string models (and even 8-string models).

Actually, I'll just...



DDDorian said:


> To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.



+1


----------



## sakeido (Jan 9, 2009)

The breakdown of the breakdown is the best  you gotta love the downshift from 100bpm to 50bpm to 25bpm ahaha


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2009)

deathcore is black metal with a few changes. Put organs in the breakdowns with some chick singing and you've almost got the same thing.

Does the label of what you listen to really matter that much? If the entire genre of music sucks to you, why are you listening to it?

(I love Whitechapel.)

edit: holy crap - I get my first negative response EVER and it's over this comment? What's even more awesome is that I got positively repped about 7 times for saying the exact same thing in more detail. Didn't even bother to sign it.


----------



## groph (Jan 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> The breakdown of the breakdown is the best  you gotta love the downshift from 100bpm to 50bpm to 25bpm ahaha


 
Why stop there, might as well go to 12.5, then to 6.25, then to 3.125, then to 1.5625.... then you might as well stop. You can't get any heavier than 1.5625 beats per minute.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 9, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love Whitechapel.



this.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 9, 2009)

this thread is epic.......


----------



## S-O (Jan 9, 2009)

I dig All Shall Peirsh and Whitechapel, born of osiris is pretty cool very creative, but I can't truly stand much of it. And as often as the joke is made, the songs all sound the same on the entire album. Some are very creative, but overall it is a over populated scene, where any good bands are drowned out by retards.

Also, in my school, I can not stand most of the 'scene' kids, but the scene chicks are often hawt, but I don;t think I could ever stand a relationship with any of them.


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2009)

I like what i like, and dont really follow metal genres at all. "oh, what kind of metal is it?" "i dunno, good metal."

I'll listen to Born of osiris, enditol, from graves of valor, the holly springs disaster, every time i die, gonna be throwing abacabb on the list, tempus fusion - all within any time frame.

I dont hate deathcore.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)

1st and foremost, I hate the pig squeal vocals.

I can deal with excessive breakdowns, but what I really can't stand is the poor transitions into them. It's like super fast blast-beat, pause, then breakdown. Or even worse, super-fast blast beat, clean guitar chord, then breakdown. 

Someone please show me an example of a good transition to breakdown. Before you ask me what is a good transition would be, I don't know myself, that's why I don't write deathcore songs.


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> You pretty much just described my band, if you throw in bits of black metal and prog
> 
> MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE (NEW LAYOUT/VOTE FOR US) - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse
> 
> ...




who cares though? Your band kicks all sorts of ass and thats what matters.

i like music thats good.

i have to say i think this thread is a bit, as we say here, daft.

Its always going to be cool to hate on whats currently popular.

I could start a thread about why i hate powermetal but it wouldnt accomplish much.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 9, 2009)

Good DeathCore


Bad DeathCore


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 9, 2009)

^ IMHO It's still un-comprehendible noise.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nick said:


> who cares though? Your band kicks all sorts of ass and thats what matters.
> 
> i like music thats good.



Thanks man  Yeah, I wouldn't call us deathcore. If anything, if I _had_ to name it, it would be something like progblackmelotechdeathcore


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a wide range of musical taste (whether you call it music or not) ranging from pop to rap to metal...I enjoy Deathcore....I like the bands like Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, I Killed the Prom Queen, Bring Me The Horizon, Carnifex, Job for A Cowboy, Despised Icon, Born of Osiris, All Shall Perish, War From A Harlots Mouth, Annotations of An Autopsy, From the Shallows, Winds of Plague etc...before I got into deathcore I was listening to bands like Nevermore, Dream Theater, Meshuggah, blah blah blah....I still listen to those bands but I prefer deathcore more...it's not about whether your writing cheesy death metal riffs and throwing in a bunch of breakdowns....its about when your playing it and the people who are actually there get into it...i like to think of deathcore as a blend of theatrics and music...a "musical" for lack of a better term....deathcore bands go on and they deliver to their fans when you go out and play a show and get the crowd involved and get them moving thats an awesome feeling...I don't think you should waste your time showering hate on a genre that you don't like simply because they don't fit your standards of music...why would you seriously waste your time when you could be doing better things....As far as Waking The Cadaver, I don't know who made them the spokesperson for deathcore, but they are nothing what real deathcore sounds like...they are just a cheap ass band that plays simply for the pay off not for the fans...

I'm pretty sure I put way too much effort into my rant but my main point is that you shouldn't waste your time hating deathcore when you could be doing something much better


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> Thanks man  Yeah, I wouldn't call us deathcore. If anything, if I _had_ to name it, it would be something like progblackmelotechdeathcore



I always thought of you guys as deathcore, but in the way that BTBAM is to metalcore.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 9, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I always thought of you guys as deathcore, but in the way that BTBAM is to metalcore.



That's funny, because BTBAM are one of our influences for sure  Thanks man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> That's funny, because BTBAM are one of our influences for sure  Thanks man



No problem douchebag 












:wub;


EDIT: ^ a wub fail!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 9, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Good DeathCore







another couple of great songs off that album


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 9, 2009)

I HATE AS BLOOD RUNS BLACK because they sound so .. immature .. FUCK! I'M SO ANGRY


----------



## Survival101 (Jan 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> To me, deathcore combines all the boring superficial aspects of modern death metal and "hardcore" and neglects everything that makes those genres enjoyable. The kids who play it like to hide behind irony as an excuse for being horrible songwriters and often act as if having "hilarious" lyrics about Gucci sweaters or Linux kernels or whatever somehow makes them more highbrow than classic death metal bands. I get the impression that most of them were listening to Limp Bizkit a couple of years ago and I resent them for treating one of my favourite metal genres as little more than a punchline to an unfunny joke.


^^^
That is the short version of what I want to say. 
I agree with everyone on the obnoxious overuse of breakdowns. Everything is good in moderation, I get annoyed by guitar solos when they're in EVERY SINGLE DAMN SONG in an album, but not to the extent of breakdowns because there is (here's me being a dick) actually music theory and much more creativity involved in writing a (good) solo than a breakdown. Plus, you can only do so much with an open note, pinch harmonics and disonant chords. 

I used to like deathcore, I used to be in a deathcore band (terrible experience), but I just honestly don't hear the advanced levels of music composition that are present in standard death metal bands. That's not to say that there aren't deathcore bands that have a lot of music theory knowledge, but overall it just seems it's a bunch of kids who picked up a guitar about 3 months ago and possess very little originality. The song structure with this kind of music is damn near identical in every song and I don't hear anything that sounds like honest time and effort was put into it. Once again, there are exceptions to the rule, but I'm speaking in generalities based on my observations. 

Most of all, I will admit my hatred for the genre comes from the scene and mentality that go along with it. My abhorrence for this has no bounds. More than anything it's the mentality... 

I'm going to stop here before I say something irrational.


----------



## Harry (Jan 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> The breakdown of the breakdown is the best  you gotta love the downshift from 100bpm to 50bpm to 25bpm ahaha



I don't think I've ever heard a breakdown of a breakdown until recent times
I'd say 200bpm, to 100bpm to 50bpm would be more dramatic


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 10, 2009)

DDDorian hit the nail on the head for me...

I also have a hard time getting the hype about White Chapel. It's not a question of taste o because I don't like them or whatever, but I gave them a chance, heard them live, and their performance was bland, unmemorable, and totally annoying. Then Neuraxis came on destroying the whole set, and all I hear after is talks of White Chapel... am I missing something?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> DDDorian hit the nail on the head for me...
> 
> I also have a hard time getting the hype about White Chapel. It's not a question of taste o because I don't like them or whatever, but I gave them a chance, heard them live, and their performance was bland, unmemorable, and totally annoying. Then Neuraxis came on destroying the whole set, and all I hear after is talks of White Chapel... am I missing something?


its most likely these degenerate 15 yearold kids out there that only judge a band by how good there breakdowns are. cause there fucktards with no sense of musical nor melodic theory. just chug chug chug chug booooom



weres the crabwalk breakdown gif/vid when you need it?


----------



## errnestoo (Jan 10, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> You pretty much just described my band, if you throw in bits of black metal and prog
> 
> MySpace.com - TERRORHORSE (NEW LAYOUT/VOTE FOR US) - London, CA - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/terrorhorse
> 
> ...


----------



## ire_works (Jan 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> its most likely these degenerate 15 yearold kids out there that only judge a band by how good there breakdowns are. cause there fucktards with no sense of musical nor melodic theory. just chug chug chug chug booooom
> 
> 
> 
> weres the crabwalk breakdown gif/vid when you need it?








 
ask and ye shalt recieve


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 10, 2009)

Deathcore is kinda fun to play imo. Then again I can't play anything remotely technical



ire_works said:


> ask and ye shalt recieve





And I've never listened to Veil of Maya before


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope that Michael Jackson does a comeback tour and ditches the moonwalk in favour of the crabwalk! 
The solo in "Beat It" + MJ crabwalking = WIN!!

DDDorian's post 

To me Deathcore sounds amateurish like kids who are trying to imitate Death/Black Metal after hearing it for the first time.
Personally I don't like it cause rather like Pop-punk the bands that play it sound interchangeable which in my eyes makes it a scene which won't evolve and I honestly believe life is just to short to even give a shit about genre's and bands that are stagnant especially when there is so much better and inspiring stuff out there.


----------



## rasse (Jan 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> its most likely these degenerate 15 yearold kids out there that only judge a band by how good there breakdowns are. cause there fucktards with no sense of musical nor melodic theory. just chug chug chug chug booooom
> 
> 
> 
> weres the crabwalk breakdown gif/vid when you need it?



You realize you just basically told about 10 people that posted on this thread are immature fucktards?

-edit typo


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> its most likely these degenerate 15 yearold kids out there that only judge a band by how good there breakdowns are. cause there fucktards with no sense of musical nor melodic theory. just chug chug chug chug booooom
> 
> 
> 
> weres the crabwalk breakdown gif/vid when you need it?





rasse said:


> You realize you just basically told about 10 people that posted on this thread are immature fucktards?
> 
> -edit typo



You're honestly surprised someone said something stupid on the internet?

That's all right man, I couldn't care less what someone thinks of the music I listen to. Doesn't affect me in any way.


----------



## Zac (Jan 10, 2009)

Dismissing an entire genre of music based on it's fans/image is fucking bullshit. I did it for years with Black Metal, and regret it. That said, I still can't stand most BM fans.

While I don't particularly like Deathcore, there are definitely bands who play it well, and there are talented people who play said genre. Born of Osiris are excellent, and definitely don't stick to any formula. The album "Akeldama" by The Faceless is an amazing album, and yes, it has it's share of breakdowns. Their second release, "Planetary Duality", is more technical and has practically no traces of Core, if you're the type of person who takes the word "Core" (or "Hardcore") to be universally derogatory.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 10, 2009)

ORT ORT ORT ORT ORT ORT

ORT ORT ORT ORT BREEEEEEEE



Anyone want the video? theres like 5 different versions of it too


----------



## ThrashensteiN (Jan 10, 2009)

I cant stand the bands that dress like theyre a bunch of wanna be white boy amateur rappers, try and do terrible super low pig squals and do nothing but walk back and forth on stage fixing their hat and pants, while the sale palm muted pattern is occasionally interrupted by a pinch harmonic or triplet, and the only possibly talented member of the band is the drummer but hes so stoned he doesnt even know how bad the music is.

All Shall Perish is incredible, I didnt read the rest of the thread cuz I want to go back to drinking.


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2009)

ThrashensteiN said:


> I cant stand the bands that dress like theyre a bunch of wanna be white boy amateur rappers, try and do terrible super low pig squals and do nothing but walk back and forth on stage fixing their hat and pants, while the sale palm muted pattern is occasionally interrupted by a pinch harmonic or triplet, and the only possibly talented member of the band is the drummer but hes so stoned he doesnt even know how bad the music is.
> 
> All Shall Perish is incredible, I didnt read the rest of the thread cuz I want to go back to drinking.



" didnt read the rest of the thread cuz I want to go back to drinking"
That made my day


----------



## Piro (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate deathcore because they care more about their image then their damn music. Only Deathcore band I will ever listen to is Whitechapel. I don't even count them as deathcore because they actually try to write good stuff.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2009)

So, to summarize the last ten pages:
1) Shitty quarter time breakdowns constituting 7/8ths of the song
2) Gay poser haircuts/clothing
3) Shitty vocalists
4) Fucking gay band names that are either complete sentences or prepositional phrases

thats what does it in for me. If the music were good i could care less about the haircuts and shitty clothes. But the vocalists always ruin it, and if they don't, the shitty Obligatory Breakdown does.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 11, 2009)

5) F***** gay kids who like to "hardcore dance"

Consequence:


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 11, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> 5) F***** gay kids who like to "hardcore dance"
> 
> Consequence:





This is the shit I can't stand. 300 lb. dudes picking on people smaller than them at shows, simply because they are "hardcore dancing". Especially if they are in the middle of the pit, not bothering anyone. It's all moshing, just in different forms (because they came from different types of music).

People should be watching out for each other at shows. They shouldn't be fighting over superficial differences in music taste, how they look, mosh etc. It's pathetic.

edit: As far as the music goes, there are bands I like, and bands I don't. This goes for every genre.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate hardcore dancers because they just stand in the middle of the where the pit should be kicking around making it impossible to mosh without getting kicked in the face.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 11, 2009)

that was hella funny


i wonder what the next metal trend will be? breakdowncore?


----------



## Piro (Jan 11, 2009)

Hardcore dancing = metal equivalent of down syndrome


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Piro said:


> Hardcore dancing = metal equivalent of down syndrome


WIN!


----------



## PostOrganic (Jan 11, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> So, to summarize the last ten pages:
> 1) Shitty quarter time breakdowns constituting 7/8ths of the song
> 2) Gay poser haircuts/clothing
> 3) Shitty vocalists
> ...



+1

Yeah, that right there pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jan 11, 2009)

I really enjoy Deathcore but I can't listen to it too often. The elements that I dislike is the repetitive nature of it and some of the pig squealing is annoying for me to listen to. I also dislike some of the fans giving it a negative image. Also the ridiculous band names. 



Edit: just read the last few posts and it's pretty much the summary someone just stated haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

metaljohn said:


> This is the shit I can't stand. 300 lb. dudes picking on people smaller than them at shows, simply because they are "hardcore dancing". Especially if they are in the middle of the pit, not bothering anyone. It's all moshing, just in different forms (because they came from different types of music).
> 
> People should be watching out for each other at shows. They shouldn't be fighting over superficial differences in music taste, how they look, mosh etc. It's pathetic.
> 
> edit: As far as the music goes, there are bands I like, and bands I don't. This goes for every genre.



Neh, they deserve it for kicking people and punching them.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually like deathcore. I like Bring me the horizon, suicide silence and all that stuff. But I am not into the look some of these band prtray especially Bring me the horizon . went to a show of their's , Pure retarded 12 year old emo scene girls trying to mosh.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> I actually like deathcore. I like Bring me the horizon, suicide silence and all that stuff. But I am not into the look some of these band prtray especially Bring me the horizon . went to a show of their's , Pure retarded 12 year old emo scene girls trying to mosh.



Thats part of the issue 

Wouldnt be a problem if they were 17 year old attractive scene girls


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2009)

metaljohn said:


> This is the shit I can't stand. 300 lb. dudes picking on people smaller than them at shows, simply because they are "hardcore dancing". Especially if they are in the middle of the pit, not bothering anyone. It's all moshing, just in different forms (because they came from different types of music).
> 
> People should be watching out for each other at shows. They shouldn't be fighting over superficial differences in music taste, how they look, mosh etc. It's pathetic.



I have yet to see a kid hardcore dancing and not bothering anyone at the same time. You're trying to pay attention to the and mosh a bit but instead you're spending half your time avoiding size 9 Converse Allstars that are flying at the tender areas of your face/groin/chest.



Stealthtastic said:


> Thats part of the issue
> 
> Wouldnt be a problem if they were 17 year old attractive scene girls



Still a problem, too young


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 11, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thats part of the issue
> 
> Wouldnt be a problem if they were 17 year old attractive scene girls


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I have yet to see a kid hardcore dancing and not bothering anyone at the same time. You're trying to pay attention to the and mosh a bit but instead you're spending half your time avoiding size 9 Converse Allstars that are flying at the tender areas of your face/groin/chest.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a problem, too young



Not if your still a minor


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 12, 2009)

or 20 (in some US states)


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 12, 2009)

metaljohn said:


> This is the shit I can't stand. 300 lb. dudes picking on people smaller than them at shows, simply because they are "hardcore dancing". Especially if they are in the middle of the pit, not bothering anyone. It's all moshing, just in different forms (because they came from different types of music).
> 
> People should be watching out for each other at shows. They shouldn't be fighting over superficial differences in music taste, how they look, mosh etc. It's pathetic.
> 
> edit: As far as the music goes, there are bands I like, and bands I don't. This goes for every genre.



It doesn't matter if you are big or small or w/e, a punch/kick in the face hurts the same way.
So yea, everytime I see a fag like that it becomes my target n. 1, and once it's down the pit is fine again, cause I don't need to keep my head up bothering with flying kicks and punches that might land at my face/head.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 12, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> It doesn't matter if you are big or small or w/e, a punch/kick in the face hurts the same way.
> So yea, everytime I see a fag like that it becomes my target n. 1, and once it's down the pit is fine again, cause I don't need to keep my head up bothering with flying kicks and punches that might land at my face/head.


im assuming your talking about those faggots who enjoy fighting with the air (hxc dancing as they call it)? I hate those bastards as well. Dont they understand hitting the air is pointless and will lead nowhere?


----------



## Zac (Jan 12, 2009)

metaljohn said:


> edit: As far as the music goes, there are bands I like, and bands I don't. This goes for every genre.



This. People need to focus less on music they hate and more on the music they love. Don't like Deathcore? Don't fucking listen to it.

Also, fuck Hardcore dancers.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Obligatory Breakdown



I want this for a song title for my new band MSG (MySpace Grindcore). I'll make sure the song has a breakdown within 10 seconds and does nothing but get slower.


----------



## budda (Jan 12, 2009)

can i play on it? i need to practise playing slow


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, we get a lot of kids hardcore dancing at our shows. Our singer accidentally roundhouse kicked one of our fans in the throat during one of the other band's sets  Worst part is: he was wearing one of our t-shirts 

We also get a LOT of 14-18 year old girls at our shows


----------



## petereanima (Jan 12, 2009)

i love hardcore dancers on our shows, but i dont like them when i'm in the crowd.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> We also get a LOT of 14-18 year old girls at our shows




fixed 

someday you will be 35 and they WILL be 24


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like some deathcore bands. At the moment I like a lot ASP, Suicide Silence, Whitechapel (fucking awesome band), Despised Icon, Ion dissonance (more technical), Bleeding through (simple, plain and fucking brutal), Bring Me The Horizon (their new cd has some meshuggah style, just listen "sleep with one eye open"), Impending Doom (simple and brutal).

I hardcore dance, but I don't kick or punch anyone, ok?  I also like well done breakdowns (for example Ion Dissonance's O.A.S.D breakdown, ASP's There is no business to be done on a dead planet breakdown too)

I hate the lack of imagination that a lot of band have, and they only copy what other bands have been making.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

skinhead said:


> I really like some deathcore bands. At the moment I like a lot ASP, Suicide Silence, Whitechapel (fucking awesome band), Despised Icon, Ion dissonance (more technical), Bleeding through (simple, plain and fucking brutal), Bring Me The Horizon (their new cd has some meshuggah style, just listen "sleep with one eye open"), Impending Doom (simple and brutal).
> 
> I hardcore dance, but I don't kick or punch anyone, ok?  I also like well done breakdowns (for example Ion Dissonance's O.A.S.D breakdown, ASP's There is no business to be done on a dead planet breakdown too)
> 
> I hate the lack of imagination that a lot of band have, and they only copy what other bands have been making.



I dont mind Ion Dissonance or Gojira


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 12, 2009)

Just because the -core suffix and everything it drags with it


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 12, 2009)

The "dancing" is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen. What the hell is this throwing your arms all over the place shite?

It wouldn't bother me if bands like Suicide Silence weren't supporting Behemoth, and I could avoid them, but NO. There are always these twats looking like Bruce Lee's 4 year old cousin trying to show off that they can....well......make themselves look like a choo choo train?

For gods sake, just enjoy the damn music, and stop making a twat of yourself, and ruining things for everyone around you


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't give a shit about the "dancing." You could pop a squat in the mosh pit for all I care. I just want more originality in the music.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thats part of the issue
> 
> Wouldnt be a problem if they were 17 year old attractive scene girls



Hell yes! I went to a Bring Me The Horizon show with some friends and there were some pretty hot older scene girls there. Although two of them were talking shit about us saying, "They only smoke because they think it makes them look cool" yet a little later, started talking to us. But inside, I was surrounded by quite a few hot girls which was a VERY nice change from huge sweaty guys


----------



## Harry (Jan 12, 2009)

Piro said:


> Hardcore dancing = metal equivalent of down syndrome


----------



## Variant (Jan 13, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> DDDorian hit the nail on the head for me...
> 
> I also have a hard time getting the hype about White Chapel. It's not a question of taste o because I don't like them or whatever, but I gave them a chance, heard them live, and their performance was bland, unmemorable, and totally annoying. Then Neuraxis came on destroying the whole set, and all I hear after is talks of White Chapel... am I missing something?



No... Whitechapel blow. I'm not hearing it either, they sound like every other Hotopicore band out there. The Faceless, (which, personally, I find fairly core-less) on the other hand, there's a good deal of musicality and creativity peppered in there and worthwhile to listen too.


----------



## PostOrganic (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed on the White Chapel as well. I had the misfortune of sitting through their set (and Veil of Maya) during Summer Slaughter and didn't "get it" lets just say...



stuh84 said:


> It wouldn't bother me if bands like Suicide Silence weren't supporting Behemoth, and I could avoid them, but NO. There are always these twats looking like Bruce Lee's 4 year old cousin trying to show off that they can....well......make themselves look like a choo choo train



Yeah! I don't know what's up with that. I guess they are trying to pull a larger crowd by having bands from 2 seperate "groups"...

Though there are some benefits... like someone said earlier... it's not all just big sweaty dudes in the crowd.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 13, 2009)

Why? Because I dont think any deathcore band member has ever listened to - or heard of Possessed or Venom, Bathory or early Darkthrone. All the pride metal once had has been sucked fucking dry by these mallcore kids who sit in their mums minivans, who went from listening to fall out boy at 12 to Bring me the horizon at 15 to Suicide Silence at 17.

They didn't start with the classics, they never listened to metal, just some disgraceful bi-product.

There shouldn't be arguments here guys, just truth. 

But whatever really, At first glance for me its a fcplm of a sharade and it really just doesn't appeal to me....maybe to you but not me. 

A friend of mine showed me All Shall Perish about 3 years ago and I thought "hey this is isn't bad", but I completely forgot about deathcore up until recently I've noticed everyone wants to be as brewtal as Job For A Cowboy or as much of a chick magnet as Ollie Sykes or whatever that little shits name is 

Im just going to ignore it. my advice is - and I'll be practising what I preach - if you dont like deathcore, support death metal and start your own death metal band. 

BREWTAIL HAILZZZ!!1111


----------



## Seebu (Jan 13, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont mind Ion Dissonance or Gojira



You categorize Gojira as deathcore?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why? Because I dont think any deathcore band member has ever listened to - or heard of Possessed or Venom, Bathory or early Darkthrone.


 
I listen primarily to deathcore and I started out listening to all those bands...even Celtic Frost, Krisiun...etc...but no matter what kind of music I listen to I still go back to listening to deathcore. I don't dress scene, I don't get into the pits and throw my fists about. Personally, I dress in Hollister, and stand off to the side when I go to shows. I don't dress like a wigger and grab my crotch while listening to deathcore either. The negative image that scene kids and ghetto kids give to the genre is the ONLY thing about deathcore that bothers me, otherwise I love it. As far as everyone who doesn't like it...STOP LISTENING TO IT AND STOP WASTING YOUR TIME TALKING ABOUT IT..you honestly have nothing better to do then talk shit about something you don't like. I can find so much I can do rather then talk about how much I hate Behemoth, but I would rather do something more productive. Get a life!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 13, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I want this for a song title for my new band MSG (MySpace Grindcore). I'll make sure the song has a breakdown within 10 seconds and does nothing but get slower.



That could win. On the other hand it may be appalling which would win more.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2009)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> I listen primarily to deathcore and I started out listening to all those bands...even Celtic Frost, Krisiun...etc...but no matter what kind of music I listen to I still go back to listening to deathcore. *I don't dress scene*, *I don't get into the pits and throw my fists about*. Personally, I dress in Hollister, and stand off to the side when I go to shows. *I don't dress like a wigger and grab my crotch while listening to deathcore either. *The negative image that scene kids and ghetto kids give to the genre is the ONLY thing about deathcore that bothers me, otherwise I love it. As far as everyone who doesn't like it...STOP LISTENING TO IT AND STOP WASTING YOUR TIME TALKING ABOUT IT..you honestly have nothing better to do then talk shit about something you don't like. I can find so much I can do rather then talk about how much I hate Behemoth, but I would rather do something more productive. Get a life!



Your the exception 

And i still hate deathcore


----------



## groph (Jan 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why? Because I dont think any deathcore band member has ever listened to - or heard of Possessed or Venom, Bathory or early Darkthrone. All the pride metal once had has been sucked fucking dry by these mallcore kids who sit in their mums minivans, who went from listening to fall out boy at 12 to Bring me the horizon at 15 to Suicide Silence at 17.
> 
> They didn't start with the classics, they never listened to metal, just some disgraceful bi-product.
> 
> ...


 

+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 on the part about supporting death metal by making a band, I can't agree more. I'm doing the same, I'd love to bring something like that into the scene around here.

As far as the old stuff goes, I'm at least listening to a bunch of it now, you know, so I'm "true."


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Jan 13, 2009)

idk if anyone has said this yet, but i believe i speak for most of the true death metallers when i say:

FUCK SCENECORE SHIT

:]


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 14, 2009)

DevourTheDamned said:


> idk if anyone has said this yet, but i believe i speak for most of the true death metallers when i say:
> 
> FUCK SCENECORE SHIT
> 
> :]



HAIL SATAN MOTHER FUCKER 



OwlsHaveEyes said:


> I listen primarily to deathcore and I started out listening to all those bands...even Celtic Frost, Krisiun...etc...but no matter what kind of music I listen to I still go back to listening to deathcore. I don't dress scene, I don't get into the pits and throw my fists about. Personally, I dress in Hollister, and stand off to the side when I go to shows. I don't dress like a wigger and grab my crotch while listening to deathcore either. The negative image that scene kids and ghetto kids give to the genre is the ONLY thing about deathcore that bothers me, otherwise I love it. As far as everyone who doesn't like it...STOP LISTENING TO IT AND STOP WASTING YOUR TIME TALKING ABOUT IT..you honestly have nothing better to do then talk shit about something you don't like. I can find so much I can do rather then talk about how much I hate Behemoth, but I would rather do something more productive. Get a life!



Im not sure if you're telling me to get a life or other people in general 

'STOP LISTENING TO IT AND STOP WASTING YOUR TIME TALKING ABOUT IT'

I dont listen to it  


I dont talk 'shit', I talk TR00TH!!1










:Rants: of course owls have eyes...


----------



## ire_works (Jan 14, 2009)

If i might state a quick personal point.

My first experience in metal was nu-metal , Slipknot and Mudvayne , which at that time was the most untrue of untruth out there , but listening to that got me into heaveir music like Unearth and The Haunted. Now i'd see The Haunted and read up on that the Bjolner brothers were in At The Gates. Now i'm exposed to all these early melodic death bands and see them with Suffocation and Nile Shirts. Now i'm listening to these bands and hearing what influence they've had on them and getting into that aswell.

Within a year and a half period , i went from buying my first Slipknot cd , to getting My first tattoo , the album cover of _"Storm of the Light's Bane"_ by _Dissection_. 

So what i'm saying is , if deathcore can move any number of scene kids into "true metal" , then in the end , isn't it all worth it?  The thing about metal that drew all of us to it is its place in the underground. Its not playing all day on MTV. Its not the most viewed video on youtube. Its not the most downloaded song. Its something we all share in comon , regargless of distict , but in the end meaningless sub-genres ...

... and that is metal.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 14, 2009)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> As far as everyone who doesn't like it...STOP LISTENING TO IT AND STOP WASTING YOUR TIME TALKING ABOUT IT..you honestly have nothing better to do then talk shit about something you don't like. I can find so much I can do rather then talk about how much I hate Behemoth, but I would rather do something more productive. Get a life!



When I stop getting subjected to the shite when I go to shows of bands I do enjoy, and don't have to avoid the pricks who are trying to become helicopters, then we can talk.

Until I can actually avoid it, then I will bitch about its existence.

You can't say "stop listening to it", if we cant get away from it, understand?


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 14, 2009)

Although I agree that deathcore blows because it is scene and trendy, I do find it funny that some of the people condemning it saying "listen to true metal", listen to metalcore, or other silly "metal" genre/bands. Also, true metal will never become mainstream popular. True metal condemns society, and it's actions. Just some food for thought.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 14, 2009)

I tend not to like deathcore because of its lack of melody and harmony, which are two-thirds of the definition of music. And its rhythms are fucking boring, so that just makes it drek.

And what the fuck is true metal anyway? It sure ain't black metal, because that stuff _tends to be_ hilariously bad -- at least, the TR00 FROSTBITN NORWEGIAN BLACK METAL OV SATAN is. And if tr00 black metal isn't, what is?

It sure ain't brutal-death, because, after trying to listen to that shit for a while, I realized that most of it has lost both originality and the "FUCK YOU" metal spirit.


----------



## Xarn (Jan 14, 2009)

failshredder said:


> I tend not to like deathcore because of its lack of melody and harmony, which are two-thirds of the definition of music. And its rhythms are fucking boring, so that just makes it drek.
> 
> And what the fuck is true metal anyway? It sure ain't black metal, because that stuff _tends to be_ hilariously bad -- at least, the TR00 FROSTBITN NORWEGIAN BLACK METAL OV SATAN is. And if tr00 black metal isn't, what is?
> 
> It sure ain't brutal-death, because, after trying to listen to that shit for a while, I realized that most of it has lost both originality and the "FUCK YOU" metal spirit.



Black metal is mostly claimed as "true metal" because as the name says, it tends to stay true to the genre, ie. ignoring current trends and such.

And I guess black metal just isn't your cup of tea, because claiming bands like Emperor, Ulver etc as "hilariously" bad is pretty damn ignorant imo.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the fixation on having absolutely no production at all is what most people would hate/mock 'tr00 k\/lt' black metal for.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a deathcore fan.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jan 15, 2009)

failshredder said:


> It sure ain't brutal-death, because, after trying to listen to that shit for a while, I realized that most of it has lost both originality and the "FUCK YOU" metal spirit.



Originality isn't really what brutal death is about. It's about playing the music you like. The same things applies towards deathcore.



CrushingAnvil said:


> Why? Because I dont think any deathcore band member has ever listened to - or heard of Possessed or Venom, Bathory or early Darkthrone. All the pride metal once had has been sucked fucking dry by these mallcore kids who sit in their mums minivans, who went from listening to fall out boy at 12 to Bring me the horizon at 15 to Suicide Silence at 17.
> 
> They didn't start with the classics, they never listened to metal, just some disgraceful bi-product.
> 
> There shouldn't be arguments here guys, just truth.



No arguments? Do you realize the logic that you're using? Not everyone listens to the same bands in the same order as you do. People don't have total control over the bands that they hear about in their lifetime. It would be impossible for someone who has never ever heard death metal before in their lifetime to think "I'm going to listen to Possessed before I start listening to (insert deathcore band here)".


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2009)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Originality isn't really what brutal death is about. It's about playing the music you like. The same things applies towards deathcore.
> 
> 
> 
> No arguments? Do you realize the logic that you're using? Not everyone listens to the same bands in the same order as you do. People don't have total control over the bands that they hear about in their lifetime. It would be impossible for someone who has never ever heard death metal before in their lifetime to think "I'm going to listen to Possessed before I start listening to (insert deathcore band here)".



I dont think you understand.

The first gen of death core was kind of cool, it was actual 'death-core'; whereas now days its just JUG JUG BLOOOOP JUG DUN DUN DUN DUN BLOOP BLOOOOWOOOOWOOWOWOWOWPP BREEEE *EMOTIONAL CLEAN VOCALS* BROOOOOOIIEWWWWWWW WRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *END OF SONG*

Im not saying everyone has to be oldschool...

Im saying the kids are too new school...they don't know where the roots lay...

And some just came onto the scene because scene chicks/guys are 'HAWT <3 lulz'.

/Thread


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously dude, people don't NEED to listen to where the music was derived from. They're not asking permission to listen to it. Besides, it's a good bet that a young kid into Suicide Silence might not like Possessed, Venom or any of the other bands from way back. Half the stuff from that era has production so bad it's hard to tell the difference between the bass drum and the snare. I

We understand you hate deathcore (or whatever it's called.)...so stop talking about it. If you actually stop commenting on it, it might piss you off less when you don't hear from people who actually like the genre. Besides, it's getting really dry reading your constant ramblings about how old metal bands are so much superior to the ones of today. 

BUT! If you're hell bent on making sure that bands people like that you don't are properly shit on, please, by all means, continue. I'm sure at some point, we'll start getting confused which site is Harmony Central and which one is Sevenstring.org.



> They didn't start with the classics, they never listened to metal, just some disgraceful bi-product.



You need a resume cataloging your past metal listenings to listen to newer music? 

Also - awesome dropping me negative rep unsigned with "wow."  It was great to see my first ever negative rep. Try spacing out your neg rep handouts from your witty posts and it might be harder to figure it out next time.




CrushingAnvil said:


> I dont think you understand.
> 
> The first gen of death core was kind of cool, it was actual 'death-core'; whereas now days its just JUG JUG BLOOOOP JUG DUN DUN DUN DUN BLOOP BLOOOOWOOOOWOOWOWOWOWPP BREEEE *EMOTIONAL CLEAN VOCALS* BROOOOOOIIEWWWWWWW WRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *END OF SONG*
> 
> ...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh good god... I typed "bree" into youtube to find a stupid video because I can't stand that BREE BREE bullshit... guess who comes up...

YouTube - brokencyde - bree bree

When they catch the next Al-Qaeda suicide bomber, they should just give him directions to a Brokencyde show and let him free...


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU

I like these little dudes.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 15, 2009)

Bring Me The Horizon are "allegedly" the sort of people who urinate on and throw bottles of whisky at female fans who do not "pay them significant attention" when invited on to their tour bus.

I absolutely despise this band.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 15, 2009)

elrrek said:


> Bring Me The Horizon are "allegedly" the sort of people who urinate on and throw bottles of whisky at female fans who do not "pay them significant attention" when invited on to their tour bus.
> 
> I absolutely despise this band.



It was actually a bottle of Jager... Oli Sykes pissed on this girl after their Nottingham gig and then smashed her face in with said bottle, cause she wouldn't put out for him. Mind you, deathcore bands and scenester cunts in general aren't generally above those kind of things... heavyheavylowlow (or however the fuck you say it) gang raped a 14 year old girl, for instance.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 15, 2009)

Never mind the music, there's your reason and justification for disliking them right there.

I never did hear about how the court case went.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 15, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> It was actually a bottle of Jager... Oli Sykes pissed on this girl after their Nottingham gig and then smashed her face in with said bottle, cause she wouldn't put out for him. Mind you, deathcore bands and scenester cunts in general aren't generally above those kind of things... heavyheavylowlow (or however the fuck you say it) gang raped a 14 year old girl, for instance.



Sad part is, I wouldn't be surprised to see, after that story circulating, a bunch of girls lining up for their chance to have something like that happen.


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have enough energy to worry about stuff that "allegedly" happened when there's enough real shit going on in the world to be concerned with. No offense.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2009)

i see this thread has decended further into fail territory.

You know what i used to be one of the folk who would argue that x band was shit and this 1 wasnt and this is why.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
....
then i grew up

seriously you guys need to realise that your standards for what is good and bad mean exactly nothing.

take spawn of possesion and carnifex for example id rather listen to carnifex *GASP* and i dont even like carnifex that much i just think they are decent.

then take whitechapel and origin. id much rather listen to origin

obviously the second option is a lot more 'true'. Which in itself is stupid because youl have 1 person argue that origin are 'real DM' and somoene else say 'no they sold out their new album is core as fuck'

POINTLESS

you cant account for other peoples tastes so stop trying to and get on with enjoying what you do.

i am still wholeheartedly against liking music because of the friends it will get you or the clothes that are assosiated with it, but if someone generally likes something, fuck it, leave them 2 it.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 15, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> It was actually a bottle of Jager... Oli Sykes pissed on this girl after their Nottingham gig and then smashed her face in with said bottle, cause she wouldn't put out for him.



wtf....and that guy is still alive?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 15, 2009)

So are there credible sources for any of these claims or is it all just schoolyard gossip?


----------



## elrrek (Jan 15, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Yeah, I don't have enough energy to worry about stuff that "allegedly" happened when there's enough real shit going on in the world to be concerned with. No offense.



I understand what you are saying here. There are of course things going on in the world that are significantly more important than the alleged actions of the singer in some "myspace band" that is popular with people who will shortly grow up and change their tastes. However, some of us have already realised this and take actions to oppose the things they can rather than ignore them.

No offense.

And having done a bit of research I would like to state that it appears teh case was dropped due to lack of evidence. I can understand how the police may find it difficult to collect evidence on an incident such as this when you have the word of 2 girls and their friend versus the accused, the accused band mates, their "true" fans and touring team. The individual in question and the bands reputation speaks for itself though as far as I'm concerned.

And to everyone else on the board, sorry for dragging this up, it is an old issue to tell the truth. If you want to see more you'll find pretty much everything you need via google to make your own mind up, and if you are unlucky you'll find the pictures the poor girl with a gash on her forehead and blood running all over her face.


----------



## PostOrganic (Jan 15, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> We understand you hate deathcore (or whatever it's called.)...so stop talking about it. If you actually stop commenting on it, it might piss you off less when you don't hear from people who actually like the genre.



Technically that is what he is supposed to be talking about. The thread is called "Why Do You Hate Deathcore?"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> So are there credible sources for any of these claims or is it all just schoolyard gossip?


no idea but ive heard of the piss one before.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2009)

As someone else has mentioned..to me it seems like watered down death metal for children. I hate deathcore due to the look, the vocals, the generic song patterns, and the fact that people call this stuff Death Metal. Origin, Grave,Bloodbath,Deicide,Behemoth,Nile,Vader,Cannibal Corpse, etc..all death metal and there's a CLEAR difference when comparing it to all those "core" bands, etc. 

One aspect I really hate is the "youth" in the voices of the vocalists. They all have that young whine to them that's indicative of the sound whereas Death Metal vocalist sound like men. Men who do real death metal vocals versus boys imitating what real DM vocalists do.

However there will ALWAYS be some sort of "popular metal" so we'll all just have to get used to it. The good thing is that it will do two things, it will keep idiots hooked on the genre and when it fades they'll go away, and it'll inspire the rest to check out the real extreme metal acts, giving them an appreciation of real death/thrash/black metal. I got into metal on the Nu-Metal wave and I'm currently in a black/death metal band afterall.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

"Deathcore" is just the next phase of metal. Soon, it'll be gone and something else will take its place.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought a breakdown was where a song is "broken down" and is built back up instrument by instrument for dynamic effect. Since when was stacatto lowest note available on guitar for half a song a breakdown? Most of the deathcore fans I've met consider themselves above death metal in general, asif they're ironically playing heavy/fast or it's some sort of joke. I have kinda avoided / refused to acknowledge this movement in music as much as possible.


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Jan 15, 2009)

I honestly don't mind SOME Deathcore. I love Through The Eyes of The Dead and Impending Doom, but like alot of you said, I can't stand hardcore dancing and BREEEEEEEEEEEE*some other kind of grunt*BREEEE shit.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the anonymous neg rep, whoever it was


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Oh good god... I typed "bree" into youtube to find a stupid video because I can't stand that BREE BREE bullshit... guess who comes up...
> 
> YouTube - brokencyde - bree bree
> 
> When they catch the next Al-Qaeda suicide bomber, they should just give him directions to a Brokencyde show and let him free...



Also, they come up first in youtube if you type in 'worst song ever'. So... fucking... awful...


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 15, 2009)

What it is for me is that a lot of deathcore sounds very dirty and unrehearsed. That could be because it is unrehearsed, or the band members lack the talent, musicianship, drive, or perfectionism that most musicians have. Either way, it's typically not something that's too complex or fast to have clean.

If you are going to record a CD or perform a piece live....have your shit clean. That's all I ask.

That being said, I am a big Faceless, After the Burial, and Veil of Maya fan. I also dig Carnifex, they've gotten better.


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 15, 2009)

theres way too many unnecessary genres of music, mostly given by fans, which is stupid because it further alienates the fanbase that cares about the _music_ and not what it would be called or what "emo or hardcore" fags are making it. get over yourself


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2009)

groph said:


> Why stop there, might as well go to 12.5, then to 6.25, then to 3.125, then to 1.5625.... then you might as well stop. You can't get any heavier than 1.5625 beats per minute.


 
I think SunnO))) regularly writes in the 0.78125 - 0.390625bpm area.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> theres way too many unnecessary genres of music, mostly given by fans, which is stupid because it further alienates the fanbase that cares about the _music_



Quoted for truth.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I want this for a song title for my new band MSG (MySpace Grindcore). I'll make sure the song has a breakdown within 10 seconds and does nothing but get slower.


 
You *MUST* do this, and I *MUST* hear the result.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 16, 2009)

its sucks and is a bunch of wiggerz who decided to act like rockstars

fuck that brreeee brreeee shit too


----------



## ire_works (Jan 16, 2009)

i hate the word deathcore because its a used in a derogatory sense to me and my bandmates to imply that we're playing anything besides the music WE want to play.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2009)

well sadly dudes i just confirmed with my bassist that were goiing to do deathcore for our new band. i have failed you....

i promise though... its gunna be DEATH METAL with occasional breakdowns


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 16, 2009)

ire_works said:


> i hate the word deathcore because its a used in a derogatory sense to me and my bandmates to imply that we're playing anything besides the music WE want to play.


 
Agreed


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 16, 2009)

because it sucks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> well sadly dudes i just confirmed with my bassist that were goiing to do deathcore for our new band. i have failed you....
> 
> i promise though... its gunna be DEATH METAL with occasional breakdowns



Thats ok. Some kid at my school went around telling people im in a metalcore band with him and now i am. He didnt even bother asking me, he just assumed i would be in it.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thats ok. Some kid at my school went around telling people im in a metalcore band with him and now i am. He didnt even bother asking me, he just assumed i would be in it.



Tell him you'll only play Judas Priest covers... and he has to dress up like Rob Halford....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Tell him you'll only play Judas Priest covers... and he has to dress up like Rob Halford....





His sister is kinda hot though


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2009)

you know what to do .

subgenres of subgenres - fuck 'em.

I'll play what I can/want to play, and if you like it great! if you dont, say so politely and i'll thank you for your comment!


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 17, 2009)

well deathcore, death metal, black metal, hardcore, emo , indy, gay, progressive, blackened death, crust, tech, sludgedoom, britney spears fucking whatever!!!!!!
I listen to music.....MUSIC!!!! If it sounds good to me i like it if not i don't listen to it. I'm a huge fan of death metal and deathcore and Gilberto Santa Rosa


----------



## phantom911 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just don't like not understanding any of the words the singer is sayin


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 17, 2009)

post-industrial neo-classical jazz infused polka-core....


i'd buy that cd


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2009)

I think deathcore is being used as a bad name now. For instance good deathcore would be like Suffokate, Whitechapel, Salt The Wound, All Shall Perish, 1931, etc. But bands like Bring Me The Horizon, Heavyheavylowlow, The Irish Front, and all these 14 year olds who play drop E 3 octaves down give it a horrible name and now it's referred to as a bad genre. But as an avid fan of good deathcore, I guess you could somewhat say I'm a defender of the faith and a bit biased. But it's all about what you make of it. I guarantee any death metal junkie could find atleast a couple deathcore bands that they would dig if they gave them a chance.

That being said, I leave you with this:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I think deathcore is being used as a bad name now. For instance good deathcore would be like Suffokate, Whitechapel, Salt The Wound, All Shall Perish, etc. But bands like Bring Me The Horizon, Heavyheavylowlow, The Irish Front, and all these 14 year olds who play drop E 3 octaves down give it a horrible name and now it's referred to as a bad genre. But as an avid fan of good deathcore, I guess you could somewhat say I'm a defender of the faith and a bit biased. But it's all about what you make of it. I guarantee any death metal junkie could find atleast a couple deathcore bands that they would dig if they gave them a chance.



Im not even that big on death metal and i dislike all the bands you mentioned 

But BtBaM are sweet; but more metalcorin than deathcore.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2009)

I've stopped listening to BTBAM as much lately. Not that I don't like them, I've just listened to it way too much. 

And Dustie's negativity towards Ibanez kinda made me not appreciate them as much.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys, I need some musicians for my new 2 bands. One is called "In front of you" and we make Electrolatindeathcore. The second one is called "Bring da groove" and we make Skafrocubanlatinjazz...


----------



## goalie39 (Jan 30, 2009)

Its funny how I love some deathcore but hate most of it like most of you guys do. I Think the whole labeling of a band isn't bad but I don't think people should hate an entire genre because 60&#37; of them are fags. I Hate about 90% of grindcore but some of it is great.


screw all scene kids


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 31, 2009)

goalie39 said:


> Its funny how I love some deathcore but hate most of it like most of you guys do. I Think the whole labeling of a band isn't bad but I don't think people should hate an entire genre because 60% of them are fags. I Hate about 90% of grindcore but some of it is great.
> 
> 
> screw all scene kids



You're hilarious. You say don't hate something unconditionally just because a fraction of them you don't like, and then you say screw *all* scene kids.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 6, 2009)

TRUE DEATHCORE BANDS ARE AMAZING LIKE VEIL OF MAYA, WHITECHAPEL,THE FACELESS(YEAH THE FACELESS IS A CORE BAND!), BORN OF OSIRIS,ALL SHALL PERSIH, THE ACACIA STRAIN,SIKTH( IS NOT DEATHCORE BUT IS TECHNICAL CORE)

BULLSHIT!! THE TRUE DEATHCORE IS A AMAZING MUSIC REALLY! NOT BRING ME THE HORIZON THAT SUCKS!!! LISTEN TO VEIL OF MAYA,THE FACELESS,SIKTH,BORN OF OSIRIS,EMMURE,THE ACACIA STRAIN,HERE COMES THE KRAKEN,WHITECHAPEL,ALL SHALL PERISH,THE ANALYST AND MANY MANY MORE IS THE BEST GENERE OF BRUTAL MUSIC EVER!


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 7, 2009)

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* knock it off with the font "sh**", that was painful to read, plus you seem to have trouble using HTML tags

hollllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sh**.

ok i play in a band that will be lumped into this post. i take great offence to this only because you are all supposed to be musicians.

creators, artist, people who LOVE the art we create. all i see in this post for the most part is a ton of talk about a type of music that you obviously didnt give a chance.

i am a 33 year old guitar player, i have been playing guitar for over 20 years. i have been in various bands from death metal, to hardcore and i suppose now i am in a "death core" band for the most part. here is my view on "deathcore"

IF you know anything, and i mean anything about metal for what it really is, the first true metal breakdowns were done by, slayer, anthrax, sod, exodus, hell the list goes on and on from the 80s all the way to today. in 1986 the breakdown to start and end all breakdowns (slayers riegn in blood) started a trend that changed metal for everyone, that song/lp can stand up to any modern day breakdown/metal lp that is recorded up to date.

Now, the simple fact is, metal is not main stream. not real metal. it pushes the boundries. some by tech shread over the top fancy pants metal. some by speed and balls out thrash, some by smooth rock and blues influenced metal. ANNNNDDDDDDD yes some by brutal hands down heavy smash your face off your body break down metal. 

so grow up with the terms and finger pointing of genres, and just appreciate the fact that while you are sitting home talking shit about the music you HATE. these people are writing, touring, recording, pushing the limits of the music they love and taking the time to give up everything that a conventional life brings, to do what we all love.

PLAY MUSIC.

i know everyone has their own taste, but making people who work there asses off making something read a post smashing what they do to pieces, is kind of heart breaking.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2009)

To the two posts above me.....really? I didn't really want to get into it because if you like deathcore fine..no harm done. personally I think it's the worst shit around and I wish Nu-metal would come back as it was at least fun. Imdeathcore I really think is just trolling, if you're not then I apologize, but you really come off that way. And to shred..the raining blood break down and the millions of "core" breakdowns are vastly different and you have to see that. Besides, if EVERY band did the raining blood break down it'd be rather mundane and boring. Every one of these core bands has the same downtuned breakdown nonsense in the middle of their song because it's what labels are pushing because it's selling. Genres were about a certain mentality and mindset and the music that came along with it. Death metal, thrash, black metal can all be respected in their own way because of what comes with the scene. Core kids wearing girls pants hanging off their asses, emo hair cuts and too small shirts, pig squealing, and crudely imitating death metal style isn't exactly something that's destined for longevity.

Metal has ALWAYS been heavily gaurded by it's fans..that's how the overall genre managed to stay so strong with other musical genres died and began deviating. Metal fans won't accept bullshit, they know what they like, they know the history of the music, and they won't go with what's popular just because it's popular. THIS is why most of them don't like these core groups because they're just a heavy version of pop marketed towards kids who don't really see a difference.

These bands are popping up out of the goddamn woodwork ALL having the same look, formula, etc because it's what gets you signed. Just like Nu Metal, when it's not carrying them anymore they'll stop doing it and they'll try something else, trying to hang in there with the new crop of bands. That isn't something to be respected musically. I can respect extreme metal bands who do it because they love the music, who do it knowing it won't lead them to a big financial payoff, who prosper in the scene despite no radio play, tv spots, headbangers ball appearances etc. That's the difference. I can respect REAL hardcore bands, REAL metal bands, and REAL people who do it because they truely love the music, not people doing it because it's the quickest way to a record deal and because it's what's hot right now

And if YOU knew anything about extreme metal you'd know that.


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 7, 2009)

read exactly what you wrote, METAL HAS ALWAYS HAD ITS BULLSHIT. my point is, putting all of the bands that play this kind of music in a lumped subculture is the same as saying all 80s hair metal was talentless. MY point is that as much as you may or may not like something, there are people that work day and night to make this happen. regaurdless of skill levels ect. 

SLAYERS breakdown is the most stolen, rewritten, and it is also the first REAL breakdown that anyone can come up with. making it a ground breaking thing that has PUSHED people to remake the mold. there is defenetly a link to the modern day break down and what slayer did in the mid 80s. if you think differnt you are kidding yourself. 

and as far as metal and pop goes, remember your roots. aka remember when metallica was a metal band. yeah me too....metal gone pop goes way beyond deathcore. 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> To the two posts above me.....really? I didn't really want to get into it because if you like deathcore fine..no harm done. personally I think it's the worst shit around and I wish Nu-metal would come back as it was at least fun. Imdeathcore I really think is just trolling, if you're not then I apologize, but you really come off that way. And to shred..the raining blood break down and the millions of "core" breakdowns are vastly different and you have to see that. Besides, if EVERY band did the raining blood break down it'd be rather mundane and boring. Every one of these core bands has the same downtuned breakdown nonsense in the middle of their song because it's what labels are pushing because it's selling. Genres were about a certain mentality and mindset and the music that came along with it. Death metal, thrash, black metal can all be respected in their own way because of what comes with the scene. Core kids wearing girls pants hanging off their asses, emo hair cuts and too small shirts, pig squealing, and crudely imitating death metal style isn't exactly something that's destined for longevity.
> 
> Metal has ALWAYS been heavily gaurded by it's fans..that's how the overall genre managed to stay so strong with other musical genres died and began deviating. Metal fans won't accept bullshit, they know what they like, they know the history of the music, and they won't go with what's popular just because it's popular. THIS is why most of them don't like these core groups because they're just a heavy version of pop marketed towards kids who don't really see a difference.
> 
> ...



oh and for the record there are a ton of these bands that i can not get into. i also am not into the girls pants bad hair thing. BUT WERE YOU ALIVE IN THE 80S. JEEZ

i love all music and i give every band a fair chance. sorry to say it but there are metal core guitar players out there that will school most of us on this board. just saying. 

ps my favorite band is steely dan hahahah for the record hahaha


----------



## neroceasar (Mar 7, 2009)

Deathcore isn't all the bad. It's so easy to hate it b/c it's what scene kids love and it's what's popular in the metal scene now. There are some very good bands out there though. Like The faceless, Beneath the Massacre, Animosity, The eyes of a traitor, Through the eyes of the dead, ect. There are a lot of bands that are trying to further metalcore by adding a death influence like as blood runs black. But i think mixture and experimentation is great and will help further music. I've listen to death metal ever since I got into music when i was kid and I don't hate deathcore. I don't necessarily like it but hey there's always gonna be bands that sound exactly like each other it's how music is.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2009)

xshreditupx said:


> read exactly what you wrote, METAL HAS ALWAYS HAD ITS BULLSHIT. my point is, putting all of the bands that play this kind of music in a lumped subculture is the same as saying all 80s hair metal was talentless. MY point is that as much as you may or may not like something, there are people that work day and night to make this happen. regaurdless of skill levels ect.
> 
> SLAYERS breakdown is the most stolen, rewritten, and it is also the first REAL breakdown that anyone can come up with. making it a ground breaking thing that has PUSHED people to remake the mold. there is defenetly a link to the modern day break down and what slayer did in the mid 80s. if you think differnt you are kidding yourself.
> 
> ...



Ehh...first off..saying ALL anything automatically makes you wrong as generalizing is rarely ever 100 percent correct. Some of those bands aren't bad at all, but I'm talking about the majority which are clearly all similar and uniform. Yeah, metal's always had bullshit, but the real stuff sticks around and it's the fluff that gets blown out of proportion. And you can find traces of all types of things in metal, yet the textbook core breakdown and the Raining blood breakdown don't exactly go hand and hand, especially taking into consideration the music that comes before and after said part.

And metallica in my opinions a bad example..they were doing well before they "sold out" and the stuff they're doing is because they have the money and means to try new things. I wouldn't call them pop, however lots of metal fans can't stand metallica because of what they've done. Don't agree but I see their point and respect them for it.

And I hate this "I don't like labels" thing. That seems to always be the rallying cry of people who know the truth yet don't really want to admit it. Those "I'm not gay or bi..I don't like labels, they're so stupid" type of guys are the kind of guy who's clearly gay, yet doesn't like to be called so

"Deathcore is just a label..labels are stupid"...yeah..girlpants bree bree music is what it is. Just because you don't like the connotation it doesn't change it.

And are all core musicians bad? Of course not, but I'm not knocking their level of musicianship, I'm talking about the overall music.

When I listen to real death metal I get that death metal vibe..the same vibe that made me fall in love with it. This new shit is just empty. It doesn't have that feeling and it's like diet death metal for kids. Everything about it is young to me and it won't be around long.

And just because someone's working to make something happen..doesn't make it good. Afterall someone worked to put Britney Spears on the map and surely you won't tell me that her and Aretha Franklin are on the same level. To me that's what it is, Deathcore is like Britney Spears, cute and alright if you like no substance. And Death Metal is like Aretha Franklin, legendary, and the real deal.............also fat and black.

As much as I don't care for the genre, it has it's place like all pop metal does. It brings kids into metal and those who are really into it will stick around once the fad is over with to discover the bands who paved the way for the fad.


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ehh...first off..saying ALL anything automatically makes you wrong as generalizing is rarely ever 100 percent correct. Some of those bands aren't bad at all, but I'm talking about the majority which are clearly all similar and uniform. Yeah, metal's always had bullshit, but the real stuff sticks around and it's the fluff that gets blown out of proportion. And you can find traces of all types of things in metal, yet the textbook core breakdown and the Raining blood breakdown don't exactly go hand and hand, especially taking into consideration the music that comes before and after said part.
> 
> And metallica in my opinions a bad example..they were doing well before they "sold out" and the stuff they're doing is because they have the money and means to try new things. I wouldn't call them pop, however lots of metal fans can't stand metallica because of what they've done. Don't agree but I see their point and respect them for it.
> 
> ...


 
ok ok, i got you, but what i am saying is EXACTLY what you are saying. i think you have misunderstood what i ment. i am saying that you or anyone saying ALL DEATHCORE is bad, is the problem. there is a lot of bad pizza out there but damn man pizza is frigging amazing. now with that being said. ill take the metallica thing....

METALLICA GAVE UP EVERYTHING METAL TO MAKE MONEY....saying to me that they were doing well as a metal band....i will agree. they were at no way on the level of the metallica we know today. everything after AND JUSTICE FOR ALL is just crap. 

now do i blame metallica for doing it....HELLLL NO. i like money too hahaha

you are also right, the fluff will get pushed aside, but in saying that you are agreeing with everything that i am trying to say. 

id like you to check out my band. please take a minute to listen. see if you hate it. im curious hahahah

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/FITFORANAUTOPSY


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2009)

Not bad musically..however I don't like the vocals and the core element to it. Those types of bands always start off promising..and then go into those breakdowns and stuff and there's where I lose interest. And I love good death metal vocals. These guys now sound way too young. I like my death metal vox to sound inhuman..sounding as if they're coming from a MAN(even if coming from a woman)..these vocalists out now sound like boys doing a mimick job. Maybe when they get older they'll sound better, but I don't like the "youth" I hear in the vocals. As said before I like that death metal vibe..and you can't get it from those types of bands however for the genre, this is definately one of the better bands I will say that. I can actually listen to it and like it for what it is


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 7, 2009)

well thanks, we are all in our late 20s early 30s, so i dont think its an age thing. but i do agree with the over done vocals with a lot of those bands. i appreciate you taking the time to check us out. 

see this is what i love. people having an adult conflict like grown people. 
good times.

AGREEE TO DISAGREE HAHAHAHA


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuck all these "core" genres and just genres in general being made up every 3.5 seconds. I've even talked to a bunch of these guys at a recent concert that call their band "Beardcore", because they all had ginormous beards. I couldnt stop laughing in their faces, and they were dead serious.

Its just so ridiculous and unnecessary.

Every single band listed in this thread is simply "Metal" to me. If its heavy and it makes me wanna start killing people...its Metal...not post hardcore, not pre hard core, not semen-core, not mammogram-core, not any kind of core, its all just Metal to me.



xshreditupx said:


> everything after AND JUSTICE FOR ALL is just crap.http://www.MYSPACE.COM/FITFORANAUTOPSY



This man speaks the truth. +1.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2009)

I like your stuff, Patrick. 

To me, I'm getting a death metal vibe.


----------



## jufob (Mar 7, 2009)

Just curious, how many chicks show at these concerts? A friend of mine talked me into going to a Christian battle of the bands and all the bands were doing this "death metal style" and all I know it takes alot of teamwork, skill, practice, and strong vocal cords and the chicks there were turning into "hedonistic vixens" so, no I really can't say I hate it!


----------



## liamh (Mar 7, 2009)

neroceasar said:


> Deathcore isn't all the bad. It's so easy to hate it b/c it's what scene kids love and it's what's popular in the metal scene now. There are some very good bands out there though. Like The faceless, Beneath the Massacre, Animosity, The eyes of a traitor, Through the eyes of the dead, ect. There are a lot of bands that are trying to further metalcore by adding a death influence like as blood runs black. But i think mixture and experimentation is great and will help further music. I've listen to death metal ever since I got into music when i was kid and I don't hate deathcore. I don't necessarily like it but hey there's always gonna be bands that sound exactly like each other it's how music is.


 
Wait, The Faceless, death-core?


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 7, 2009)

liamh said:


> Wait, The Faceless, death-core?



yes


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 7, 2009)

I really, honestly don't think I've ever listened to Deathcore. Well, maybe I have but if so its inadvertantly and I'd judge the band on its merits rather than trying to neatly categorise them....so I can't say I don't enjoy Deathcore because firstly, I refuse to label music and secondly I really don't go out of my way to experience as many bands as I could.

Point me at a couple of good examples and I'll give you an honest opinion but it won't include the use of the word hate. Disliking something musical is a matter of opinion and personal taste.....hating something musical is utterly pointless. While it touches one person then it has value even if its part of a sub-culture that as with so many other is proliferated with medicore talent, or bands simply on the bandwagon.

That reminds me of a thread I started...


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 7, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I really, honestly don't think I've ever listened to Deathcore. Well, maybe I have but if so its inadvertantly and I'd judge the band on its merits rather than trying to neatly categorise them....so I can't say I don't enjoy Deathcore because firstly, I refuse to label music and secondly I really don't go out of my way to experience as many bands as I could.
> 
> Point me at a couple of good examples and I'll give you an honest opinion but it won't include the use of the word hate. Disliking something musical is a matter of opinion and personal taste.....hating something musical is utterly pointless. While it touches one person then it has value even if its part of a sub-culture that as with so many other is proliferated with medicore talent, or bands simply on the bandwagon.
> 
> That reminds me of a thread I started...


if you go to my bands myspace page (shameless self promotion) there are a ton of "core" style metal bands in our top friends. check it out. FIT FOR AN AUTOPSY... 2 NEW SONGS POSTED!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Rick said:


> I like your stuff, Patrick.
> 
> To me, I'm getting a death metal vibe.



THANK YOU SIR.....


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> All Brokencyde references should carry a NSFA (not safe for anywhere) tag.
> 
> _"Let's get freaky now, let's get fuckin' freaky now"_* "BLAHGEWH!"*
> 
> I want to kneecap that motherfucker.



This. With a dull hatchet.

And what the fuck is deathcore? In my world, there are two genres or categories for music: I either like it or I don't.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Mar 7, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> there are two genres or categories for music: I either like it or I don't.



+1


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> thats The Faceless and Born of Orisis
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if it Was like Cannibal/Fetus/Suffo with an occasional well played breakdown it would be epic



Suffocations breakdowns beat the hell out of 90% of metalcore breakdowns, easy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> In my world, there are two genres or categories for music: I either like it or I don't.



Yeah, but your world doesn't translate to my world, so your two genres are inherently different than mine, and un-useful in classifying music to anyone else but yourself ;p


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 7, 2009)

Lawl..I love you Ken...no not like that..don't touch me..


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 8, 2009)

To be honest, I get really tired of people harping on deathcore.

I almost feel at this point its the hate of an ideology rather than a genre itself. 

It goes like this 


"man, FUCK deathcore bands. They have NO talent. The vocals are annoying, the drums are repetitive, they dress like scene faggots, and they make pig noises. Except I like Whitechapel. And Oceano are brutal. And Despised Icon. And Ion Dissonance. And All Shall Perish. And maybe Winds of Plague. And Through The Eyes of The Dead. Oh yeah, and Animosity. Born of Osiris, too. The Faceless is pretty fucking sweet, too. And the new Acacia Strain KILLS. Beneath the Massacre is kickass! But, FUCK deathcore. Yeah. Deathcore sucks."

In reality, its just like any genre. People hate the shitty deathcore bands, and like most of the good ones, and then start shitting on the entire genre because they dislike Bring Me The Horizon and old Job For A Cowboy. And then people will make excuses for the GOOD deathcore bands and say "dude they aren't deathcore, they are this and that or this and that". Not all bands in ONE genre HAVE to sound the same, people don't need to make a billion new genres for bands that just sound good in a particular genre, or do their own thing. XD. 

So, if you wanna hate "scene faggots", hate them. If you wanna hate annoying breakdowns, hate them. But blaming this on an entire genre with a WIDE spectrum of bands and musicians, many of them who put their heart into the music they make, is just downright "silly". Not stupid, not retarded, just silly.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't forget deathcore songs are always in diminished or harmonic minor, in the same key as their lowest open string. 

I still do enjoy some deathcore though, and I'm glad I'm among the few people my age who actually used it to open myself up to the death metal bands that ended up influencing the genre as a whole.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2009)

Drow Swordsman said:


> "man, FUCK deathcore bands. They have NO talent. The vocals are annoying, the drums are repetitive, they dress like scene faggots, and they make pig noises. Except I like Whitechapel. And Oceano are brutal. And Despised Icon. And Ion Dissonance. And All Shall Perish. And maybe Winds of Plague. And Through The Eyes of The Dead. Oh yeah, and Animosity. Born of Osiris, too. The Faceless is pretty fucking sweet, too. And the new Acacia Strain KILLS. Beneath the Massacre is kickass! But, FUCK deathcore. Yeah. Deathcore sucks."


I actually really cant get into deathcore. But you know what? a lot of them are talented players, good drummers, et al. Vocals still ruin it for me, as do obligatory breakdowns. And i cant think honestly of any deathcore bands i like


----------



## S-O (Mar 8, 2009)

Meh, I dig some deathcore, but not _because_ they are deathcore. I dig them because they sound good, some I think are terrible because they sound liek shit, not _because_ they are deathcore. Hating a genre is rather dumb. Though some genres sound inherently dumb.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Drow Swordsman said:


> "man, FUCK deathcore bands. They have NO talent. The vocals are annoying, the drums are repetitive, they dress like scene faggots, and they make pig noises. Except I like Whitechapel. And Oceano are brutal. And Despised Icon. And Ion Dissonance. And All Shall Perish. And maybe Winds of Plague. And Through The Eyes of The Dead. Oh yeah, and Animosity. Born of Osiris, too. The Faceless is pretty fucking sweet, too. And the new Acacia Strain KILLS. Beneath the Massacre is kickass! But, FUCK deathcore. Yeah. Deathcore sucks."



 fucking hillarious cause it's true. 

Comr on guys, there are a lot of talented deathcore bands. For example All Shall Perish is fucking tight live, and they kick really hard 

Im open to everything and I love music. So, cd tha reaches to my hands, cd that I'll listen.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 8, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I actually really cant get into deathcore. But you know what? a lot of them are talented players, good drummers, et al. Vocals still ruin it for me, as do obligatory breakdowns. And i cant think honestly of any deathcore bands i like


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread is still going?

Oddly enough, the vast majority of "deathcore" bands, have nothing "core" about them. Even with a lot of newer bands that consider themselves hardcore bands, I'd be more likely to consider them metal bands.

Also, the whole thing with emo/scene/hardcore fags ruining shows, I put off going to a lot of "real" death metal shows, because their fans are largely more annoying to me.

But believe it or not, the opinions go both ways, folks.


----------



## Dr Terror (Mar 9, 2009)

Problem is the Mortal Kombat mosh pit moves, what is that. Dude is on the other side of the pit & your spamming high punch - Fuck off mate.

The other problem is irreverent sentence band name... "Fire at the morgue" or some other combination of girls names & misanthropy. Its usually pretty good stuff until the "DUN DUN... DUDUN DUN DUN... RRRRhheeeeeeeeee" starts. Throw in some meshuggah B-riffs & your done. Its too easy & in vogue. Trve Death Metal has the same problem, shit bands retreading instead of leading.

Not a fan - BUT, & this is key, its keeping metal going. Lotsa kids (especially girls) in "sentance band name" shirts will goto shows because of these bands - they populate the real metal shows because Fire at the Morgue are supporting. They buy merch & support the bands way better than jaded motherfuckers like you and I. That is trve metal.

After some years, the shit will sink - cream will rise - metal always speaks for itself. Nu-Glam-Core will rear its ugly head & facinate a generation of would be metal initiates while all the grownup jaded Deathcore kids will be on forums getting stuffy about trve metal.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, but your world doesn't translate to my world, so your two genres are inherently different than mine, and un-useful in classifying music to anyone else but yourself ;p



And that's what makes it so perfect  I don't need to dedicate any effort to remembering the Dewey Decimal system of musical sub-sub-sub-genres, and if somebody asks me to categorize something, it will, without fail, fit into "like" or "dislike" - no need to re-organize my musical schema every time somebody tries something slightly different.


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 10, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I actually really cant get into deathcore. But you know what? a lot of them are talented players, good drummers, et al. Vocals still ruin it for me, as do obligatory breakdowns. And i cant think honestly of any deathcore bands i like


 

you like my band. come on....you know you do (man i dont even like my band most days hahahahaha)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 10, 2009)

skinhead said:


> fucking hillarious cause it's true.
> 
> Comr on guys, there are a lot of talented deathcore bands. For example All Shall Perish is fucking tight live, and they kick really hard
> 
> Im open to everything and I love music. So, cd tha reaches to my hands, cd that I'll listen.




They definatly have skill, well some of them anyways  

It's just that it gets kind of samish. I like BtBaM though, they're win.


----------



## Harry (Mar 10, 2009)

skinhead said:


> fucking hillarious cause it's true.
> 
> Comr on guys, there are a lot of talented deathcore bands. For example All Shall Perish is fucking tight live, and they kick really hard
> 
> Im open to everything and I love music. So, cd tha reaches to my hands, cd that I'll listen.



All Shall Perish is a great example of amazing Deathcore
They display some pretty fucking amazing musicianship.
Chris Storey (not in the band anymore though) could easily hang in a tech death metal band, he's proof there is some serious talent in deathcore.
I mean fuck, the man does 4 note per string legato runs while some people can barely manage 3 note per string stuff at half the speed and can pick at 15/16 notes per second probably, that's some serious chops right there
I'm interested to see what their new guitarist does, he absolute burns too


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this thread has caused me to lose a few brain cells.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2009)

> i can handle the more DEATH then Core style bands like whitechapel and through the eyes of the dead



^^^ this

Deathcore doesn't exist to me, I like what someone else said in another thread about genres being born from fags on Hot Topic labelling bands.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Veil of Maya is easily the best one of these types of bands


----------



## abstract reason (Mar 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Why do you hate deathcore?
> 
> 
> 1.Excessive Use Breakdowns
> ...


 
I love good deathcore but Ithink there are to many bad deatcore bands which use same breakdowns...
pregressiv deathcore is better, there are many melodic parts, breakbeats, and good breakdowns.
I hate emo boys with this fuckin' emo styl 
listen to The faceless, Born of osiris, veil of maya...I think there are good bands!

And pig squeeling is good but not when it's exessiv...some poeple love and some hate...I love!


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha, my sig thoroughly shows my thoughts on deathcore pig-squealing


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> Deathcore doesn't exist to me, I like what someone else said in another thread about genres being born from fags on Hot Topic labelling bands.





Yep.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree there... 

Honestly, genres exist because of bands that aren't original enough to defy them. Then, when someone does... Along comes a stampede of people that copy that style and ruins it. Then, it becomes a genre.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

the problem with genres is that they change with the times. hardcore is no longer what hardcore used to be... hardcore used to be bands like Black Flag and Minor Threat, now hardcore has turned into bands like Hatebreed and Poisonthewell (not that I don't like these two bands, because I do), or anything with beatdowns and gang vocals, which is mainly very basic, simplistic metal.

it makes me wonder where it changed, where it got lost in translation. is it in fact Hot Topic kids who like puttin 'core' on the end of a pre-existing genres?

this is exactly the reason I refuse to acknowledge deathcore. there is death metal and there is hardcore, the label deathcore to the type of music that it is applied to does not make much sense, as it's not at all death metal and it's not at all hardcore. the only things this alleged genre shares with these two styles is the low growls from death metal and the two step beats from hardcore, that's it. beatdowns and pig squeals do not equal death metal.

bands like Whitechapel and Despised Icon I would simply label as death metal, because that's what they are.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 12, 2009)

I dislike their gratuitous use of the number "0".

"Deathc*0*re"
"C*0*re"
"Br*00*tal" (there are _TWO_ number 0's in that one!)
"*Fucktard*"... oh wait, no, there are no "0" in that...
"Tr*00*"
"Mel*0*n"

When will the madness end?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I dislike their gratuitous use of the number "0".
> 
> "Deathc*0*re"
> "C*0*re"
> ...



Nev*0*r.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 12, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nev*0*r.



G*0*d damn y*0*u Zer*0*Signal!! 

See, i can be cool... i mean "C*0*re".


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> I agree there...
> 
> Honestly, genres exist because of bands that aren't original enough to defy them. Then, when someone does... Along comes a stampede of people that copy that style and ruins it. Then, it becomes a genre.



wow....

why even listen to music if its constantly ruined for you?


----------



## petereanima (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the problem with genres is that they change with the times. hardcore is no longer what hardcore used to be... hardcore used to be bands like Black Flag and Minor Threat, now hardcore has turned into bands like Hatebreed and Poisonthewell (not that I don't like these two bands, because I do), or anything with beatdowns and gang vocals, which is mainly very basic, simplistic metal.
> 
> it makes me wonder where it changed, where it got lost in translation. is it in fact Hot Topic kids who like puttin 'core' on the end of a pre-existing genres?



it didnt change. hardcore still IS stuff like minor threat, black flag, negative approach....

its just in the last years the magazine-writers and the kids of today who dont know shit and put a "-core" suffix in addition to everything which is not 100&#37; metal. they all fail. beatdown-parts are not hardcore.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 12, 2009)

petereanima said:


> it didnt change. hardcore still IS stuff like minor threat, black flag, negative approach....
> 
> its just in the last years the magazine-writers and the kids of today who dont know shit and put a "-core" suffix in addition to everything which is not 100% metal. they all fail. beatdown-parts are not hardcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

petereanima said:


> it didnt change. hardcore still IS stuff like minor threat, black flag, negative approach....
> 
> its just in the last years the magazine-writers and the kids of today who dont know shit and put a "-core" suffix in addition to everything which is not 100% metal. they all fail. beatdown-parts are not hardcore.



I agree completely. what pisses me off is the amount of people who accept the beatdown-laden bands as hardcore, and grunt-laden bands as death metal, this majority believes that this actually IS what these genres are and makes me for one feel like they have changed the genres in a way, because you have to use their terms for people to understand what you mean. it's bullshit.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2009)

I just hate how metal/hard rock becomes so "follow the leader." One band (or maybe a couple) do something new and then 8,000 bands decide that they're gonna do the same thing. God Forbid just started using 7s? Why? $10 says because of Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, or Carnifex. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Chimaira goes back to drop A like the 1st album. Seriously, stop following what someone else is doing and do something original. 

/rant


----------



## shredthelight91 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't see why everyone one here hates deathcore... I mean yah there are some pretty generic ones out there, but theres alot a good ones aswell i.e. Whitechapel, born of osiris, suicide silence, Ion dissanance, job for a cowboy (old stuff), etc I mean all those bands are different in there own way and have pretty well thought out lyrics for the most part...



Nick said:


> wow....
> 
> why even listen to music if its constantly ruined for you?



I abree with that lol


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 12, 2009)

Nick said:


> wow....
> 
> why even listen to music if its constantly ruined for you?




Because, when I do find bands that bend the "genre" rules, it gives me hope and a since of purpose and inspiration again. 

Jakob 
God is an Astronaut 
Isis 
Pink Floyd 
Tesseract 
Tool 
Fair to Midland

Those people are more than a genre. They are artists.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

shredthelight91 said:


> I don't see why everyone one here hates deathcore... I mean yah there are some pretty generic ones out there, but theres alot a good ones aswell i.e. Whitechapel, born of osiris, suicide silence, Ion dissanance, job for a cowboy (old stuff), etc I mean all those bands are different in there own way and have pretty well thought out lyrics for the most part...
> 
> I abree with that lol



Born of Osiris and Ion Dissonance are definitely not 'deathcore'.

Suicide Silence hardly have well thought out lyrics and since when were well thought out lyrics a reason to like a genre anyway?

your post doesn't make any sense.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Born of Osiris and Ion Dissonance are definitely not 'deathcore'.
> 
> Suicide Silence hardly have well thought out lyrics and since when were well thought out lyrics a reason to like a genre anyway?
> 
> your post doesn't make any sense.



If they mean something and they get a point across, then thats well thought out in my books... and born of osiris and ion dissonance are deathcore just on the more mathcore side of things


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

shredthelight91 said:


> If they mean something and they get a point across, then thats well thought out in my books... and born of osiris and ion dissonance are deathcore just on the more mathcore side of things



no, no they are not. Ion Dissonance are tech groove metal/grindcore, and Born of Osiris may be young and have breakdowns, but that doesn't make them deathcore. there is nothing 'death' nor 'core' about them, they are tech metal.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> no, no they are not. Ion Dissonance are tech groove metal/grindcore, and Born of Osiris may be young and have breakdowns, but that doesn't make them deathcore. there is nothing 'death' nor 'core' about them, they are tech metal.



I never said just because they have breakdowns means their deathcore, dont assume shit like that... I guess its just a matter of opinion really. I associate them with deathcore just because of the vocal stylings, yes breakdowns is one reason, etc. But I would say both of them are more tech metal then anything


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not assuming anything man. I agree that their vocals are similar to what is done in 'deathcore' bands, but the music dictates the genre. 

I remember when this whole 'deathcore' thing didn't even exist.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 12, 2009)

Deathcore? Is that like a Quadcore on a computer but when they start to get to the temp. of the sun and just kill everything!?


----------



## shredthelight91 (Mar 12, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> Deathcore? Is that like a Quadcore on a computer but when they start to get to the temp. of the sun and just kill everything!?


 
lol


----------



## demolisher (Mar 12, 2009)

Hardcore is a broad genre. Deathcore is okay its just very unoriginal. I feel like ranting about my local scene so here goes(in order), I laugh directly at the bands coming out now trying to be metallica and getting nowhere except local gigs. 30, 40 year old guys who think they are the shit for doing maiden covers, but everyone just hates them and wishes they would get off the stage and go back to the 80's and suck dio's cock. So funny how they have their 6 or 7 friends with the airbrushed band logo on their shirts futily trying to make it seem like people want to hear some really shitty music from a band with a stupid name. Then they try to sell their cd with the shittiest album artwork I have ever seen for like 15 dollars, If i wanted to listen to nails being scraped across a guitar while some guy sings poorly and off key I would get a dragonforce cd or some shit.

And then thrash bands who think EVERYTHING IS ONE BIG PARTY WOOOOOOH, go surf on some pizza or something and get out of my face. Wasting my time at a show, this is why I come late so I dont have to see your shitty band throw boogie boards into the crowd. Last time I checked pool toys go in a pool, not in a shitty circle pit nuff said.

And then the deathcore bands come on, hold up let me make sure I run into the 'pit' so I can get punched in the face, alright im in start the intro! let me guess chromatic riff breakdown open power chord sloweeeeer breakdown. IM FUCKIN PSYCIC! and there goes my nose as someones foot connects with my face, thanks 'CORPSES INSUFFULATED'(made that up).BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

And the death metal bands who are 'staying true to the scene!' who the fuck are you kidding? every single local death metal band sounds exactly the fucking same and all the songs sound EXACTLY THE FUCKING SAME, last time I checked this was unoriginality at its finest, and no I won't buy your cd becuase the riff you repeat over and over again happens to suck, thus ruining your band for everyone.

but through the misty, overbearing void of shit, gems pop up who have originality and do something new and charter territory unknown, but unfortunatly for every one of these there are 100 more anthrax cover bands.

fuckin music. I'm going to go listen to my world music now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

> Deathcore is okay its just very unoriginal.



no and yes.


----------



## Harry (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not assuming anything man. I agree that their vocals are similar to what is done in 'deathcore' bands, but the music dictates the genre.
> 
> I remember when this whole 'deathcore' thing didn't even exist.



It's not really that deathcore is a new genre though, it's existed since the late 90s at the least.
It's just like any genre, for even the first few years, they seem to not exist until they have a boom of other bands in the genre.
Think about it, when Metallica were first starting out, no one really though of thrash metal as something that existed, but give it another 5 years, here comes Megadeth, Slayer and all the other bands that had released seminal albums in the genre like Master of Puppets, PSBWB and Reign In Blood etc, and boom it became an accepted thing.
Just the same for death metal and deathcore too.
Deathcore was around in the late 90s, but it wasn't until the genre started booming with more bands, more fans and more popularity that you started hearing about it.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I remember when this whole 'deathcore' thing didn't even exist.


 
wow your cool


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ion Dissonance are tech groove metal/grindcore.



Now you're just making things up.


----------



## Guttural (Mar 12, 2009)

Ion Dissonance grindcore? lolwut? myspace.com/yacopsae

stop misusing the name doods


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread went from kind of interesting to suckfest


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 13, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> This thread went from kind of interesting to suckfest




All it need was a push from one special Canadian! 

...I kid.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

> It's not really that deathcore is a new genre though, it's existed since the late 90s at the least.



well I guess there was Suffocation and Dying Fetus, but they are heavy on the death, light on the core. I don't mind either band at all.

Burning Skies from the UK are the only instance I can think of where they literally blend death metal and hardcore. I like them too.



> wow your cool



learn to spell, thanks.



> Now you're just making things up.



nah not really, a lot of people regard Ion Dissonance as grindcore.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2009)

Guttural said:


> Ion Dissonance grindcore? lolwut? myspace.com/yacopsae
> 
> stop misusing the name doods



I have to agree with him, dude... It may have elements from other genres or concepts, but i consider them to have a pretty hefty grindcore influence too.



demolisher said:


> Hardcore is a broad genre. Deathcore is okay its just very unoriginal. I feel like ranting about my local scene so here goes(in order), I laugh directly at the bands coming out now trying to be metallica and getting nowhere except local gigs. 30, 40 year old guys who think they are the shit for doing maiden covers, but everyone just hates them and wishes they would get off the stage and go back to the 80's and suck dio's cock. So funny how they have their 6 or 7 friends with the airbrushed band logo on their shirts futily trying to make it seem like people want to hear some really shitty music from a band with a stupid name. Then they try to sell their cd with the shittiest album artwork I have ever seen for like 15 dollars, If i wanted to listen to nails being scraped across a guitar while some guy sings poorly and off key I would get a dragonforce cd or some shit.
> 
> And then thrash bands who think EVERYTHING IS ONE BIG PARTY WOOOOOOH, go surf on some pizza or something and get out of my face. Wasting my time at a show, this is why I come late so I dont have to see your shitty band throw boogie boards into the crowd. Last time I checked pool toys go in a pool, not in a shitty circle pit nuff said.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the rant


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2009)

deathcore masquerades as death metal... it's nothing more than nu-metal's fugly cousin... i get so tired of hearing what seems to be a SWEET song that just ends up being 2 or three pretty sweet kinda thrashy (or even some sweet black metal style trem picking) that's perforated w/ a bunch of lame simplistic triplet breakdowns and some guy doing the same sweep over and over and over and over, over top of it...



> What I really hate the most is the breakdown of genre's. I mean I had no idea until this thread that ASP was considered deathcore. I also had no idea wtf deathcore was.
> 
> All in all, I don't care. If I like what I hear, I don't stop to think what genre the band is "classified" as and don't care. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...



yea... i don't really fully understand the genre classifications either... i've just come to realize that the majority of the bands considered "deathcore" don't make my ears happy... i want to like it until i hear a 15 min breakdown... anyone can play triplets 30 seconds apart from each other all day long... that's just shamelessly lazy...


----------



## King213 (Mar 27, 2009)

I didnt read the whole thread, but I agree with whats already been posted. Lame, boring, all sounds the same, no soul, no integrity, uninspired, gay image, etc etc


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2009)

^Yep. This thing needs to be closed.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 27, 2009)

I have no idea what makes something qualify as 'deathcore' as opposed to 'death' or whatever-the-fuck-core, despite my roommates hundreds of attempts to explain it to me while playing examples from his CD collection.

That being said, I don't like what I've heard described as 'deathcore' (much as I don't like what I've heard desribed as ANY other word that ends in 'core' other than the original term 'hardcore'...) because I have yet to hear a single recording described as such that has a single ounce of anything fresh/exciting/original/new to it. My roomate has played me easily 200 various "(insert a word here)core" CDs, and regardless of what sub-genre they're _supposed to be,_ they all sound like they're trying way too hard to sound exactly like each other. Honestly, I don't know how people can attend a concert like Ozzfest without being mindnumbingly bored after the first 2-3 hours of (3 power chords + random screaming).......

I also can't stand 99.9% of metal vocalists. That's a BIG issue for me. Of the 1 in 200 some odd 'whatever-core' songs that I might be able to enjoy based on the riffs, the vocals ruin it for me immediately. To me, they tend to sound like some 7 foot tall 400 pound guy is recording them while sitting on the toilet trying his damndest to pass a constipated shit (think Anal Blast, for instance..). When I hear their voices and I close my eyes, I can just SEE the vein on his forehead ready to burst from the strain of trying to pass that shit.

It's just a personal taste thing. I get why other people like it, yesway but I sure don't...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2009)

^ what this guy said... and as for the vocals they either sound like what he said or a fuckin' ptaradactyl (sp?)


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^Yep. This thing needs to be closed.



I agree, it's just gotten downright retarded.

I mean, c'mon, I actually got neg repped for being a "hardcore dancing bitch"?  I think it's time to grow up.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2009)

hehe... i think that's the lamest thing i've ever heard... smite the bastard...


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 27, 2009)

The neg-repper was one of the usual suspects who's since been dealt with. The thread stays open, it might be going around in circles but if I close it it just mean's we'll have a new one every other day, so we might as well contain all the drama to one place.


----------



## liamh (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, wow this thread is funny..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2009)

it was...


----------



## groph (Mar 30, 2009)

then it hit a breakdown and started to suck.


ba-doom pshh


----------



## ugmung (Mar 30, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Honestly, the music is just mixing Cannibal Corpse riffs and the worst part of about hardcore. If they mixed death metal in the style of let's say Death or Morbid Angel or Necrophagist with hardcore, then that'd be cool



no. they'd find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

^


----------



## MikeH (Mar 31, 2009)

groph said:


> then it hit a breakdown and started to suck.
> 
> 
> ba-doom pshh



Shazzam!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 1, 2009)

Guttural said:


> Ion Dissonance grindcore? lolwut? myspace.com/yacopsae
> 
> stop misusing the name doods



Holy shit, your band is actually awesome enough for you to actually say that


----------



## spencoed (Apr 15, 2009)

i have met alot of bands like these and they are pretty much summed up in a short definition
self centered pretty boys who's greatest musical achievement was stumbling upon a harmonic minor riff and pulling off a shitty sweep. i give credit where it is deserved and i must applaud there hair stylist and make up crew lol, seeing as thats the only talent put into their work


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

breakdowns are rarely good in my opinion, but my band actually has a surprising amount...ooh geez we may be going deathcore

i actually made one of those breakdown videos, but i tried to stay as far away from deathcore as I could. I included The Ocean, Gojira, Meshuggah and Opeth.

pig squealing sounds good in moderation, and if done right


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm fairly picky on the scream vocals I'll listen to and pig squeals or necrophagist type vocals are unbearable for my ears.

It really sucks too because most of the time I'll hear a guitar part or something be like OOH that sounds interesting then the singer goes at it and

no.


----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 28, 2009)

If the vocals are shit they tend to put you off everything. 
For me, the whole band has to interest me if I am actually going to listen to them.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 29, 2009)

Ill try and sum this up the best I can from my point of veiw.
but Im half asleep this morning so bare with me if I dont get it all.
I've defended deathcore in other threads, and I will here. 

First; Its been explained countless times over and over that the newer styles and scenester fags who DO in fact jump on the band-wagen is whats ruining it for everyone else. I play in a deathcore band, and we in fact _*dont *_write all of our songs on a C-Minor scale to sound like As I lay Crying and label ourselves "Death Metal"
It pisses me off when I see a band have one intro riff thats good, with a trem pick riff following and a breakdown that gets generally slower and lasts WAY to goddamn long so everyone else goes "...okay...anytime you would like to stop now...". My band actually writes riffs on phrygian scales and Harmonic minors with string skippings and etc, all the little goodies we like to throw in there. However, we do love to put breakdowns in because they get the crowd amped and its fun to lose your mind while being up on stage. Just sitting in one spot, riffing for 25 minutes and bobbing your head a little...Wheres the fun in that? Just my two cents.

But as Ive seen people say in this thread, ALL deathcore band members just started playing and its a shitty bi-product? Who are you to say? Thats like saying some guys who THINK they can shred start a shitty band (necrosquatch, anyone?) and say that they sound and/or influenced by nile or Necrophagist but they actually are nothing like those bands are shitty, so that automatically makes you shitty? No. It doesnt. Your probably a really good musician, etc, and I would never label you shitty or uncreative.
I grew up listening to classical, any musical style really, and as far as metal, anything I feel like at the time. I've just found that Deathcore and hardcore, hardcore punk, thrash, Death Metal, etc is my favorite. That doesnt mean Im uncreative, or a shitty bi-product of what once was. I listen to classical guitarists aswell as anything else, (Save for Yngwie Malmsteen...or however you spell it. I honestly cant stand him for some reason =\) but I play to MY own styling. I would never conform to make a complete death metal band where I wouldnt have fun playing in it. Neither should you, if you dont like deathcore. I still enjoy Death metal...but only some of it. Same for Deathcore. So before you go judging and thinking all of us are the same, please take a listen and ask someone who actually gives a shit about music other than some kid who picked up a guitar a year ago and knows breakdowns and a few C-Scale trem pick riffs.


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 29, 2009)

I just really think why MOST or a majority of people that dislike deathcore is mainly because that is what you hear EVERYWHERE in underground metal pretty much. Every venue has their share of them, and so does every bill that any band plays on. There is always some type of deathcore. I personally do not like deathcore. I could just never really get into however i have heard a few guitarst that play in deathcore that are very good and talented.

So I guess you just have to take it in bits and pieces., and the good with the bad. I've learned to just live with the fact that there a tons of the sterotypical deathcore band's. If thats what they are having fun playing then i'd say just let htem continue it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nobody said all deathcore sucks, just most of it, as with alot of genres.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 29, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> First; Its been explained countless times over and over that the newer styles and scenester fags who DO in fact jump on the band-wagen is whats ruining it for everyone else. I play in a deathcore band, and we in fact _*dont *_write all of our songs on a C-Minor scale to sound like As I lay Crying and label ourselves "Death Metal"
> It pisses me off when I see a band have one intro riff thats good, with a trem pick riff following and a breakdown that gets generally slower and lasts WAY to goddamn long so everyone else goes "...okay...anytime you would like to stop now...". My band actually writes riffs on phrygian scales and Harmonic minors with string skippings and etc, all the little goodies we like to throw in there. However, we do love to put breakdowns in because they get the crowd amped and its fun to lose your mind while being up on stage. Just sitting in one spot, riffing for 25 minutes and bobbing your head a little...Wheres the fun in that? Just my two cents.
> 
> But as Ive seen people say in this thread, ALL deathcore band members just started playing and its a shitty bi-product? Who are you to say? Thats like saying some guys who THINK they can shred start a shitty band (necrosquatch, anyone?) and say that they sound and/or influenced by nile or Necrophagist but they actually are nothing like those bands are shitty, so that automatically makes you shitty? No. It doesnt. Your probably a really good musician, etc, and I would never label you shitty or uncreative.
> I grew up listening to classical, any musical style really, and as far as metal, anything I feel like at the time. I've just found that Deathcore and hardcore, hardcore punk, thrash, Death Metal, etc is my favorite. That doesnt mean Im uncreative, or a shitty bi-product of what once was. I listen to classical guitarists aswell as anything else, (Save for Yngwie Malmsteen...or however you spell it. I honestly cant stand him for some reason =\) but I play to MY own styling. I would never conform to make a complete death metal band where I wouldnt have fun playing in it. Neither should you, if you dont like deathcore. I still enjoy Death metal...but only some of it. Same for Deathcore. So before you go judging and thinking all of us are the same, please take a listen and ask someone who actually gives a shit about music other than some kid who picked up a guitar a year ago and knows breakdowns and a few C-Scale trem pick riffs.



I hate it when bands go onstage, and call themselves metal, but they have no good riffs to headbang to. that is a reason I really like deathcore, is because breakdowns feel really powerful, especially live, especially when the band is tight too. I personally don't like seeing some of my favorite bands (Opeth, NIle, BTBAM) because they rarely have breakdowns, and to me its just not the same experience. They may play some pretty fuckin epic music live, but if there's no breakdown I get bored, as I could listen to the CD and get as much out of it. 

I reaally don't like it when people try to stereotype deathcore as well. I am not into a lot of deathcore (Suicide Silence, Emmure, Oceano and Whitechapel is about it for me) but I listen to those bands, and they are usually pretty brutal. Then a band comes aoround like Devil WEars Prada or Parkway Drive and they make us all look like a bunch of emos. I am about the farthest thing, and I don't appreciate it when someone sees I like Emmure and just assume I cry in corners and cut (yea, at my school that's what they assume, I wasn't joking).


----------



## _detox (Apr 29, 2009)

Æxitosus;1485498 said:


> I hate it when bands go onstage, and call themselves metal, but they have no good riffs to headbang to. that is a reason I really like deathcore, is because breakdowns feel really powerful, especially live, especially when the band is tight too. I personally don't like seeing some of my favorite bands (Opeth, NIle, BTBAM) because they rarely have breakdowns, and to me its just not the same experience. They may play some pretty fuckin epic music live, but if there's no breakdown I get bored, as I could listen to the CD and get as much out of it.



 Did you really say Opeth, Nile, and BTBAM are boring because they don't have breakdowns? 

I'm very confused. I can understand the sentiment of these bands being slightly boring live, but because they don't move a lot, not specifically because they don't have breakdowns.


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2009)

Æxitosus;1485498 said:


> I hate it when bands go onstage, and call themselves metal, but they have no good riffs to headbang to. that is a reason I really like deathcore, is because breakdowns feel really powerful, especially live, especially when the band is tight too. I personally don't like seeing some of my favorite bands (Opeth, NIle, BTBAM) because they rarely have breakdowns, and to me its just not the same experience. They may play some pretty fuckin epic music live, but if there's no breakdown I get bored, as I could listen to the CD and get as much out of it.



Pretty funny. I guess we are direct opposites. I like to go to concerts to listen to the music and to see talented musicians playing amazingly tight. It's a much different experience than listening to a CD. More personal too imo.
I could care less about the headbanging and moshing part.
I can't stand deathcore bands. I do however like Winds of Plague but they have enough musical substance and melodies that makes listening to them sans the headbanging and moshing enjoyable. I can't say much for most other bands in that genre.
To each their own 



_detox said:


> Did you really say Opeth, Nile, and BTBAM are boring because they don't have breakdowns?
> 
> I'm very confused. I can understand the sentiment of these bands being slightly boring live, but because they don't move a lot, not specifically because they don't have breakdowns.



People don't really move around much when playing a classical symphony either but that doesn't mean you still can't enjoy it.
Opeth and Cult of Luna could not twitch for an entire concert and I'd still go see them play live.


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2009)

Opeth really don't move around and they're still amazing live, I was 3 rows away during the Prog Nation tour 

Lamb of God however move around like crazy motherfuckers and don't miss a beat. They don't really have breakdowns, they have more like interludes. Starts off kind of breakdown-ish but then they put a bunch of shit over it and you're like "OK, now this I dig"

As for bands being boring cause they don't have breakdowns? Really? All you do during a breakdown is stand there and headbang, why not do that during the entire brutal song versus 30 seconds of it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nobody said all deathcore sucks, just most of it, as with alot of genres.



yeah, this ^

I enjoy the same amount of deathcore bands as I do from any other type of metal really.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 30, 2009)

breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


B-00---0---00--0-----00-0---0--0-!



That is all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2009)

You forgot a squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dude. Not cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

well yeah as fun as it is to hate on deathcore, not all bands are the same.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well yeah as fun as it is to hate on deathcore, not all bands are the same.



I've been awake for, like, a day. Lemme have some fun ;p


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 30, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I've been awake for, like, a day. Lemme have some fun ;p



























...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I've been awake for, like, a day. Lemme have some fun ;p



haha ok.

to answer the OP:

I'm in 5 minds about deathcore:

1. there's old school stuff like Suffocation, Dying Fetus and Burning Skies which is wicked, no knocking that.

2. there's shit, generic dime a dozen deathcore bands that all wear gay shorts and peak caps and crab walk and have shitty song names and really, really shitty songs that I could write even if I had no fingers, eyes, ears or brain. this type of deathcore I fucking HATE. these bands are an absolutely travesty to death metal and should not be allowed instruments. EVER. (for examples see As Blood Runs Black and Bring Me The Horizon)

3. there is some deathcore which I'm not sure if I like i.e. All Shall Perish + Despised Icon, coz some parts of their songs are awesome and other parts of their songs are uninspired breakdowns, see 2. for how I could write said breakdowns.

4. there are newer deathcore bands like Whitechapel, The Acacia Strain, Impending Doom, Through The Eyes of the Dead and Oceano and while technically, these bands in my idealistic view of metal are shit, I still love them for their brutality.

5. last but not least there are some bands I don't think are deathcore at all, but other people think they are i.e. The Black Dahlia Murder, Ion Dissonance and Gojira. I don't get that 

so for me, do I hate deathcore? yeah, some of it. but, do I hate deathcore? no, not all of it. it's all subjective from band to band.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2009)

Please don't call Suffocation and Dying Fetus deathcore, it makes me die a little inside  They may have laid the foundation years ago, but it in no way resembles what is known as deathcore today.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

that's the thing though, Suffocation and Dying Fetus ARE deathcore. the majority of their music is death metal, granted, but the scene fags changed the meaning of the genre because they don't know shit about music.

just in the same way that 6/7 years ago metalcore was Vision of Disorder, Hatebreed and Candiria, and then all of a sudden it was shitty Killswitch ripoff bands.

bands are just as guilty of this, guys start bands claiming to be 'death metal' or 'hardcore' and really they don't have a fucking clue what either is. people then assume that because these people play music, they _must_ know what they're talking about, and a band always knows what it is right?

wrong.

I can think of plenty of bands that think they are this and that genre and really it's what they're kidding theirselves that they are to rationalize making music that's currently 'in'.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2009)

I can see your point, since basically they're "hardcore influenced death metal" but it was never called deathcore back then, at least that I heard. I only heard the term these past few years with all these shitty breecore scene bands starting up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I can see your point, since basically they're "hardcore influenced death metal" but it was never called deathcore back then, at least that I heard. I only heard the term these past few years with all these shitty breecore scene bands starting up.



no I know, I hadn't heard it called deathcore back then either, I just knew it all as death metal.

but technically, that was the original deathcore, just because we didn't know it was at the time doesn't mean it wasn't.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 30, 2009)

Every other nu-metal band knocks off Helmet and Faith No More but that doesn't retroactively make them nu-metal bands.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

i made this point months ago!

suffocation and dying fetus are like the grandparents of what deathcore 'should be' but it like everything else has been skewed by talentless bands who have become fashionable.


shame


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, I used to really despise deathcore. Shortly thereafter, though, I fell in love with All Shall Perish, and slowly my stance on the genre started to shift. I still can't stand Suicide Silence, but here lately, I've really gotten into Winds of Plague, Carnifex, Whitechapel, Born of Osiris and the Acacia Strain. Really great stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

genres are retarded. 

if it were up to me, metal would be metal, with influences.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> genres are retarded.
> 
> if it were up to me, metal would be metal, with influences.


 /thread.


But then again, Ive also heard in other posts that people feel strong in numbers. So why hate? Why not just let it go? Frankly, I could give a rats ass what anyone thinks of my music. If Im accepted on this site for bands I like or not is irrelevant to whether or not Im going to keep playing music I like and listening to those bands. Things evolve. things Change. if you cant accept the change, fine. I hope whoever bashes deathcore feels strong and proud about agreeing with 90% of ss.org. Because as I am a musician and use a 7 string, thats the only reason Im on this website. But there is a whole crowd of people out there who enjoy the same music....so to each his own. You think its shit, I dont. 
Cant wait for another thread like this to start up soon


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is fresh on my mind 'cause my roommate drove this morning which meant that I 'got' to listen to his 'brutal' CDs.

I've discovered -- primarily through his metal collection -- that I've become a fidelity snob, for better or worse.

98% of his CDs sound like they were recorded by the band on a one track tape recorder stuck in the middle of the basement during a practice session, with the guitar players putting mattresses in between their cabinets and the microphones, and the singer running their vocals through a guitar player's effects rack.

I'm sorry, but this doesn't work for me. You've got all this crazy technical shit happening, and I can't make out a damn note of it because the recording sounds like freshly squeezed ASS JUICE.

He and I argue about it all the time. He swears that the piss poor fidelity is intentional -- that the bands "Don't want to sound good", and I don't buy that for a second. I'd be much more willing to believe that they just can't afford to record a proper album.

Anyway, without going into specifics or making myself sound like a bigger asshole than usual, I'll just say that for me this is the biggest problem with most of the metal I hear these days, and the reason I can't stand to listen to it. It's the same reason I don't like super-old-school recordings either. Some people are into those kinds of sounds and I totally get that, but they turn me off. If I can't hear your bass player, you fail.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2009)

Guess you won't be listening to grim black metal for awhile then


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

indeed no 1349 for you!

i have to agree though. I would admit that i think insane clarity in a metal mix can make it sound like robots are playing it so a degree of 'grit' is something i quite like but id like bands like wormed a lot more if they had just a little more clarity in their mix.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

well now the topic has been exhausted I'd like to interject that production plays a large part in my wanting to listen to something. delivery is just as important as quality of music I feel, and the mix should be coherent and textured. listening to piss poor recordings just makes me switch off, even if the music is sick.

I can handle stuff like 1349 and Dark Funeral because it gives character and it's all blast-beat laden anyway, but I draw the line at things like Darkthrone 

even old recordings like At The Gates' SOTL are extremely listenable because the production holds it's own against moderns. same can be said for Moody Blues and Toto tracks.

sometimes I'll listen to Evanescence and Linkin Park purely for the fact that the production is superb, and thus the guitar tone is spot on, drum sound is crisp, effects are used sensibly etc.

I love good production, but I also like a bit of rawness too, which is why Bloodbath's The Fathomless Mastery has barely left my speakers alone for the past few months.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

true about at the gates, just a pity they couldnt record the red sky is ours and WFIKTBD again as those albums are leaps ahead of slaughter of the soul (sots is still a great album).


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love good production, but I also like a bit of rawness too, which is why Bloodbath's The Fathomless Mastery has barely left my speakers alone for the past few months.


 
Just for the record -- my fidelity issues run FAR deeper than just metal. Every genre has plenty of recordings that sound like a wet dog smells. 

And I also do like a bit of rawness, or _character_, as it were. I just don't believe in the 'all or nothing' stance that some of these bands seem to have, where either it's completely over-produced, or not fucking produced at all. I'm not any more turned off by a one track recording than I am by 30 layers of guitar that will never be reproduced in a live situation. There's a lot of middle ground, and that's where I'm happy.

It's really simple -- I just want to be able to hear all the elements of the song. In most of the recordings I keep hearing in my roommates car (I couldn't even tell you who the bands were.. I know he's into a lot of stuff, but I can only remember a few names like Pig Destroyer, Anal Blast, Sephalic Carnage, and lots of bands with the 'bee bee bee bee bee bee bee' vocalists...) there's always at least one element, if not several, that I can't hear at all. Sometimes it's the kick drum, it's almost always the bass unless the bass player is using a distortion pedal, in which case I'm still not hearing bass, just fuzz from the top end of what the bass player is playing.. etc etc.

Basically, 90 some odd percent of what he listens to ends up turning into a big wall of high frequency white noise. If I wanted to hear that, I'd just go turn on an old school tube television and crank the volume.

And again -- this isn't a blanket rule by any stretch. There's plenty of great recordings out there in every genre. I'm only talking about the ones I don't care for.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Sephalic Carnage




 on more than 1 level in fact...


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> on more than 1 level in fact...


 
Firstly, taste is subjective. Secondly, I didn't say anything about them specifically. I just mentioned them as one of the bands I know my roommate listens to. For all I know they may be one of the very few of his CDs that I kind of like.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

calm down i wasnt exactly being 100&#37; serious there.

but i would point out if its subjective whats the point in your argument?

also, its Cephalic Carnage!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> but i would point out if its subjective whats the point in your argument?


 
I'm just sharing my opinions on an internet forum 'cause I like avoding my job. 

I didn't think I was arguing with anybody, just kinda soap boxing. I've been going out of my way to _not_ say anything like 'band x sucks' or 'this music is shit'. I'm trying to be constructive here.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

the way I saw it, Nick jokingly told you off because you called them Sephalic Carnage instead of Cephalic Carnage and it turned into a misunderstanding from there


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the way I saw it, Nick jokingly told you off because you called them Sephalic Carnage instead of Cephalic Carnage and it turned into a misunderstanding from there


 
AHHHHHH, I gotcha.

My complete lack of social awareness on the internet -- let me show you it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2009)

pretty much

also i think cephalic carnage's mix's are usually a bit thin but pretty clear. I would say that some of their more doomy songs are usually what i find brings their album quality down.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 30, 2009)

I could give 2 shits about production really, as long as I can hear the damn thing. Years of listening to toilet flushing black metal has made me immune to fancy tricks like recording in a studio, or even proper micing techniques.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 30, 2009)

Nick said:


> pretty much
> 
> also i think cephalic carnage's mix's are usually a bit thin but pretty clear. I would say that some of their more doomy songs are usually what i find brings their album quality down.



Yeah... true, you can usually here what's going on.

I could also see them getting described as deathcore, but there's too much weird grind going on for that!

+ loads on the earlier comments. I suppose that I see it as being someone who was a metalcore fan 10 years ago - VoD, skycamefalling, all sorts of Dutch/Belgian lunacy, etc - and the meaning's morphed.

I can appreciate brutality, but I much prefer it in context and not just for it's own sake.

I also can't grow the right hair.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

hairychris said:


> I also can't grow the right hair.


 
Coming from a guy named Hairychris? 

And Im glad the topic shifted. I got tired of defending


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

don't see what you were trying to defend man, like you said, some people like it, some people don't. you say you don't care what they think, but if that was really the case then why would you spend the time bothering to defend it when no one was really ripping on it anyway?

I don't get it.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

good point.
In that case, Im done ranting.


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 30, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> /thread.
> 
> 
> But then again, Ive also heard in other posts that people feel strong in numbers. So why hate? Why not just let it go? Frankly, I could give a rats ass what anyone thinks of my music. If Im accepted on this site for bands I like or not is irrelevant to whether or not Im going to keep playing music I like and listening to those bands. Things evolve. things Change. if you cant accept the change, fine. I hope whoever bashes deathcore feels strong and proud about agreeing with 90&#37; of ss.org. Because as I am a musician and use a 7 string, thats the only reason Im on this website. But there is a whole crowd of people out there who enjoy the same music....so to each his own. You think its shit, I dont.
> Cant wait for another thread like this to start up soon



well said,
next time you come down under,
i'll buy you a beer.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 1, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> well said,
> next time you come down under,
> i'll buy you a beer.


 
Anytime friend!
Maybe next summer Ill take a trip over to Aussie.


----------



## Triple7 (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> haha ok.
> 
> to answer the OP:
> 
> ...




 I am a big fan of The Acacia Strain because they are brutal as fuck!


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 18, 2009)

Since the other thread was closed, I will put my input in this thread. There are a few things people must realize. New metal in general is uncreative. Once in a blue moon a good album/band will come out, but for the most part everyone is coping other bands that have had success. Brutal Death bands anymore just copy Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse, or Deicide. Technical death metal seems to put instrument wankery above song structure. Atheist mastered (and created) the Technical Death metal genre by combining intricate musicianship with great song writing skills. I'm sure they're all shaking their heads at the stuff thats coming out now. Deathcore/Metalcore is a result of this uncreativeness. They copy riffs from At the Gates, In Flames, or other older melodeath bands, and add breakdowns. Why is this you might ask? Death Metal was never suppose to be a popular genre. If was not suppose to appeal to the average person who was content listening to their pop music. Think of core as simplified "metal"/hardcore geared towards mass popularity.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

Just wanna say, the moment you comment on clothing your opinion is void.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 18, 2009)

Just close the damned thread already.

Im pretty sure every one is pretty tired of the whole issue, whether you're an attacker or a defender (go play some netball)


----------



## petereanima (Jun 18, 2009)

i will pay the mod who closes this thread all drinks a night long, if this mod should visit austria. i swear to fucking god.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 18, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i will pay the mod who closes this thread all drinks a night long, if this mod should visit austria. i swear to fucking god.



And I'll hoon over to Austria to drink brews of epic yeastness with Pete and anyone who does so!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah I'm pretty surprised this thread is still open considering it's nature.

close please mods


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 18, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Since the other thread was closed, I will put my input in this thread. There are a few things people must realize. New metal in general is uncreative. Once in a blue moon a good album/band will come out, but for the most part everyone is coping other bands that have had success. Brutal Death bands anymore just copy Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse, or Deicide. Technical death metal seems to put instrument wankery above song structure. Atheist mastered (and created) the Technical Death metal genre by combining intricate musicianship with great song writing skills. I'm sure they're all shaking their heads at the stuff thats coming out now. Deathcore/Metalcore is a result of this uncreativeness. They copy riffs from At the Gates, In Flames, or other older melodeath bands, and add breakdowns. Why is this you might ask? Death Metal was never suppose to be a popular genre. If was not suppose to appeal to the average person who was content listening to their pop music. Think of core as simplified "metal"/hardcore geared towards mass popularity.



That's a really bad overgeneralisation and just as bad as the whole "deathcore/death metal" pararrel that so many kids love to draw.

/In before close/


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 18, 2009)

winds of plague rock on!!


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 18, 2009)

It's still open because if people seem to love the topic and one big stupid thread that never dies is better than a million small stupid threads that need to be killed every week. That and I hate deathcore


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> It's still open because if people seem to love the topic and one big stupid thread that never dies is better than a million small stupid threads that need to be killed every week. That and I hate deathcore



ok, but what about the people that like deathcore, is it not a little insensitive?

I started a hate-thread about A7X and it was universally accepted that they are dreadful, but Mike reminded us of what we already knew and that is that SS.org frowns upon such things, even for things that we mutually hate.

don't get me wrong, I hate the majority of deathcore bands, this thread just doesn't seem to fit in with the spirit of SS.org.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 18, 2009)

Well considering the subject matter and how heated people get about deathcore it's remained pretty damn diplomatic thus far. I check the thread every other day expecting it to have finally devolved to the "yah fuck da crabwalk!!!11!" stage but thirty-three pages on and it's still kicking. It should almost be renamed "Should you hate deathcore?" or something.

Plus, who the fuck is gonna play devil's advocate for Avenged Sevenfold?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

ok man, that's cool 

plus, hopefully no-one


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

avenged sevenfold isn't good??? but they can sweep.


----------



## liamh (Jun 18, 2009)

^ No they can't


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

then they suck!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

christ I like deathcore better than I like A7X


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

wtf is A7X?


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> wtf is A7X?


 Avenged seven .....and X=fold??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

ooohh so we're still talking about how shitty they are... ok...


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2009)

Robin Gibb apreciates A7X and Deathcore.... Would you dare to challenge him??


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 18, 2009)

^lelz.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 18, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Well considering the subject matter and how heated people get about deathcore it's remained pretty damn diplomatic thus far. I check the thread every other day expecting it to have finally devolved to the "yah fuck da crabwalk!!!11!" stage but thirty-three pages on and it's still kicking. It should almost be renamed "Should you hate deathcore?" or something.
> 
> *Plus, who the fuck is gonna play devil's advocate for Avenged Sevenfold?*



I do 
Somebody is going to hate me for this but I like both. Some Deathcore band and I like the 2 latest A7X records. XD
I never get why so many peoples hate A7X so much. Most of the time I got the impression that those who hate them are either not at all into the music style they are playing or just jealous of their success.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 18, 2009)

Not really.

People just get bored of answering 'FUCK that. Metal? WTF?' to the question 'You like metal... do you like Avenged Sevenfold..?'


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> Most of the time I got the impression that those who hate them are either not at all into the music style they are playing or just jealous of their success.



that seems like the most common cause of hatred for most bands 

but seriously, all of us hate them because of the former.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

yea i really don't like their music. 

AT ALL


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish I understood what deathcore or breakdowns even were.
Which of these bands should I hate?

Born Of Osiris
After The Burial
Winds Of Plague
Veil Of Maya
Whitechapel


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

i don't like the breakdown in deathcore at all. they're cheesy and predictable... two triplets... high hat for 2 measures... 2 more triplets... high hat for 2 measures... 3 triplets (whoa... threw us a curve there... high hat... etc...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

SleepingSymphon said:


> I wish I understood what deathcore or breakdowns even were.
> Which of these bands should I hate?
> 
> Born Of Osiris
> ...



Winds of Plague.

I have the other band's albums.


----------



## liamh (Jun 18, 2009)

The only band is don't hate out of the list is Veil of Maya.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

how can you like Veil of Maya and not like Born of Osiris? 

I like Whitechapel and After The Burial quite a lot,

Born of Osiris and Veil of Maya don't float my boat, but they're not bad.


----------



## liamh (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll actually take it back, I dont *hate* BOO
But I certainly don't like them


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't like the breakdown in deathcore at all. they're cheesy and predictable... two triplets... high hat for 2 measures... 2 more triplets... high hat for 2 measures... 3 triplets (whoa... threw us a curve there... high hat... etc...



triplets?
id say a breakdown in "triplets" would be quite complex...

and besides the fact...i understand your disliking with breakdowns

but i think the idea of a breakdown has come to general

of course, its a way to buy time onto songs, but seriously some are good

if they are used sparingly and when used are badass whats the deal

people like you (including me in this case) are fed up with the trash breakdowns that ringgggg and uhh just the most boring stuff you would hear if you went to a local show

if your gonna do a breakdown, at least make it innovative

but then again, no one is ever going to make up a truely "original" breakdown, because the concept has already been done.

and thats what kills it. breakdowns are in fact, CLICHE.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

i didn't say it was in triplets... they just play those quick little groupings of three notes (the "chuggity chuggity" sound as opposed to the regular chug usually just hitting the lowest note on their guitar) . clearly i don't know what they're called. either that or you just wanted to sound smart while defending breakdowns...  

and i don't dislike breakdowns in general. i dislike the way <insert genre>core bands' breakdowns typically sound. they're boring. and they all sound the same.

the thing i hate even more is going to shows and seeing those kids in their goddamn hatebreed hoodies picking up imaginary change and air fighting and calling it "dancing"... 

that having been said, i think meshuggah has some cool breakdowns...


----------



## MTech (Jun 18, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> its always this.
> 
> generic chug riff with a pinch harmonic
> into a blast beat
> ...



This immediately came to mind reading the highlighted part 
http://www.jogyjogy.com/watch.php?id=1b67d


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the thing i hate even more is going to shows and seeing those kids in their goddamn hatebreed hoodies picking up imaginary change and air fighting and calling it "dancing"...



i agree with the dancing stuff. when i go to like a jfac concert i see people dancing and i think to myself..wtf do you think your doing..your at a job for a fucking cowboy concert..enjoy the epicness and stop dancing cuz u ruin deathcore for eveyone..and it makes you look silly..their are no invisble ninjas infront of you dont worry


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

^  awesome @ MTech


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

breakdowns in triplets are certainly not complex if you have a solid drummer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> i agree with the dancing stuff. when i go to like a jfac concert i see people dancing and i think to myself..wtf do you think your doing..your at a job for a fucking cowboy concert..enjoy the epicness and stop dancing cuz u ruin deathcore for eveyone..and it makes you look silly..their are no invisble ninjas infront of you dont worry



it's like a room full of paranoid autistic kids every show... i don't really dig deathcore... but deathcore bands usually ALWAYS end up opening for the bands i go to see--it never fails.

went to see vital remains... deathcore openers
went to see decapitated... deathcore openers
went to see origin... deathcore openers 
you get the point...


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> This immediately came to mind reading the highlighted part
> JogyJogy - ????? Beavis And Butthead V02 s39 Buttniks - HD ????? ???????



Holy crap, that's a blast from my past!!

:cornholio:

Thanks for the good laugh!!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yah..i enjoy it like Carnifex Boo Suicide Silence all those bands...they write some pretty crazy shit..sure some of it sounds the same..but not everything can be orginal..and im seeing megadeth and Suicide silence is opening  'at your point your making'


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

dammit


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i didn't say it was in triplets... they just play those quick little groupings of three notes (the "chuggity chuggity" sound as opposed to the regular chug usually just hitting the lowest note on their guitar) . clearly i don't know what they're called. either that or you just wanted to sound smart while defending breakdowns...
> 
> and i don't dislike breakdowns in general. i dislike the way <insert genre>core bands' breakdowns typically sound. they're boring. and they all sound the same.
> 
> ...




gotcha
and i agree with the typical deathcore band haha

im at a show and i feel like i see the same set 5 times in one night.

meshuggah is god


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Jun 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Winds of Plague.
> 
> I have the other band's albums.





Winds of plague kick ass, the only problem is the vocals at times but the music is sick.

Hopefully gonna see em live next month.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> breakdowns in triplets are certainly not complex if you have a solid drummer.



well id say chances are itd be more complex than something mainly in 8ths/16ths haha

but you are right a good drummer can be the solution to sooo much ha

not all of us can find good drummers :'(

if only drummers were as abundant as guitarists!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

it'd be more interesting definitely, I often use triplets in my own breakdown-style sections in odd time signatures, makes for very cool grooves 

a lot of deathcore bands just use this as a triplet breakdown though:

0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

yes that bullshit...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 18, 2009)

you know, this thread made me realize how even though I highly dislike deathcore, the reason I have a pretty harsh reaction to it is due to the kids that go to Suffocation gigs to see the opening band with a name that's a full sentence and then dare say it's "better" or "more brutal" without having any sort of sense whatsoever. Tastes are tastes, but please...

yeah I don't have anything to contribute to this thread, really...


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it'd be more interesting definitely, I often use triplets in my own breakdown-style sections in odd time signatures, makes for very cool grooves
> 
> a lot of deathcore bands just use this as a triplet breakdown though:
> 
> 0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....0-0-0-0.....



you just tabbed part of bow down  hahaha

you are right on my friend


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

@ unknown: you wanna contribute?

PICK UP CHANGE!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

I know man so many bands use it and it's like what the fuck?

it takes all of 1 second to think of


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ unknown: you wanna contribute?
> 
> PICK UP CHANGE!!!!!



pardon me, but I don't get it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

you really don't get it?


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 19, 2009)

Funny thing I noticed today. I have friends that like deathcore. they were playing the new BMTH, and I heard what sounds like Meshuggah.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 19, 2009)

mmmm.... nope, doesn't sound like meshuggah to me. sounds like more scenesters who have listened to meshuggah and gone "oh i get it now! tune low and play something choppy... then people will respect you!".


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> mmmm.... nope, doesn't sound like meshuggah to me. sounds like more scenesters who have listened to meshuggah and gone "oh i get it now! tune low and play something choppy... then people will respect you!".



Amazing how you can tell they are "Scenesters" by sound alone. Kudos to you.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 19, 2009)

theperfectcell6 said:


> breakdowns are in fact, CLICHE.



so is "djent", so are polyrythmics, and nevertheless people on here get a boner on every song that has "teh djents" in it.

itnerestingly enough - when you read this thread in total, 95% of the people who hate deathcore and brag about it, are in fact listening to it too. just because you like Veil Of Maya or (insert "cooler" band here) doesnt make them "less" deathcore.


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 19, 2009)

i haet daethcore bcoz i tink it hidez my glaring insecureetez about my own taste of muzik


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I should point out how many people try so desperately to defend their tastes while ragging on someone else's. There is nothing wrong with the music with Deathcore, that would be the same as knocking on Thrash metals drum patterns or Prog metals ability to become stupidly repetitive. All music has good and bad bands. They're bad Death Metal bands and good Death Metal bands. Same as with every genre. It's time for people to stop being so close minded, pseudo-elitist (Which unfortunately is how a lot of people are becoming) and just accept good music as good music. Discrediting a whole genre of music on superficial aspects or blanket prejudice is just pathetic.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

^ good post.


----------



## Spratcho (Jun 19, 2009)

I cant say I h8 or like Deathcore cuz it got its charm in some kinda way but THE FUCKING JUMPING AND DANCING AROUND EQUALS NAUSIA TO ME.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> i haet daethcore bcoz i tink it hidez my glaring insecureetez about my own taste of muzik



I hate all scene music for the same reason I hate pop music. It's just unoriginal, rehashed crap that is aimed at the lowest common denominator with _very_ little artistic value. Go through this thread and replace the words "deathcore" with "pop" or "hip hop" and most legitimate arguments would stand true.

As far as the music goes it's just like contemporary thrash music. They all sound the same and try and copy someone else (Metallica/Megadeth/Iron Maiden). Even that Meshuggah-ish song posted above. It's just a blatant rip on Meshuggah. And as far as the argument about all the Djent lovers, it's worth mentioning that the people who want to start "djent bands" are generally scene kids who like Periphery and their ilk (and really, what other "djent" bands are there?)

I think scene kids is a very apt description because it is abundantly clear that it is as much to do with the fashion, hairstyles and ninja moves as it is to do with the music. The music is just as repetitive as the fashion styles for that reason. Think grunge/nu-metal back in the day with the flannel shirts and acting mopey.  Although this is a much more extreme version.

Also, for those who say "if you comment on the fashion your opinion is invalid" I do comment on the fashion because it is an integral part of the musical environment. Why else do you think the term "scene" came about? The same with Indie music.

/vent


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 19, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I hate all scene music for the same reason I hate pop music. It's just unoriginal, rehashed crap that is aimed at the lowest common denominator with _very_ little artistic value. Go through this thread and replace the words "deathcore" with "pop" or "hip hop" and most legitimate arguments would stand true.
> 
> As far as the music goes it's just like contemporary thrash music. They all sound the same and try and copy someone else (Metallica/Megadeth/Iron Maiden). Even that Meshuggah-ish song posted above. It's just a blatant rip on Meshuggah. And as far as the argument about all the Djent lovers, it's worth mentioning that the people who want to start "djent bands" are generally scene kids who like Periphery and their ilk (and really, what other "djent" bands are there?)
> 
> ...


Luckily, as 1st world citizens, we've been given the rights to not listen to music that we don't want to


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Luckily, as 1st world citizens, we've been given the rights to not listen to music that we don't want to



I'm sure as a fellow Dubliner you are painfully aware of how atrocious our radio stations are? We're probably the only country in Europe that doesn't have even a rock radio station.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 19, 2009)

Of course you can examine something like deathcore objectively from a musical standpoint and see that it's functionally identical to modern death metal or whatever (don't like that either, for the record) but that's beside the point; music is an experession of ones personality and has as much to do with intent as execution, so if all your music says to me is "I watched an episode of Dethklok, downloaded a Suffocation album, raided my sister's wardrobe and started a band" then of course I'm not going to like it because generally speaking I wouldn't like that person on their own merits anyway. I have no qualms with that attitude, either - as contradictory as it might be, it's easy to have vehement opinions on music if you're aware of how utterly meaningless it really is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Of course you can examine something like deathcore objectively from a musical standpoint and see that it's functionally identical to modern death metal or whatever (don't like that either, for the record) but that's beside the point; *music is an experession of ones personality and has as much to do with intent as execution*, so if all your music says to me is "I watched an episode of Dethklok, downloaded a Suffocation album, raided my sister's wardrobe and started a band" then of course I'm not going to like it because generally speaking I wouldn't like that person on their own merits anyway. I have no qualms with that attitude, either - as contradictory as it might be, it's easy to have vehement opinions on music if you're aware of how utterly meaningless it really is.



exactly


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I hate all scene music for the same reason I hate pop music. It's just unoriginal, rehashed crap that is aimed at the lowest common denominator with _very_ little artistic value. Go through this thread and replace the words "deathcore" with "pop" or "hip hop" and most legitimate arguments would stand true.
> 
> As far as the music goes it's just like contemporary thrash music. They all sound the same and try and copy someone else (Metallica/Megadeth/Iron Maiden). Even that Meshuggah-ish song posted above. It's just a blatant rip on Meshuggah. And as far as the argument about all the Djent lovers, it's worth mentioning that the people who want to start "djent bands" are generally scene kids who like Periphery and their ilk (and really, what other "djent" bands are there?)
> 
> ...



Wow really? So all Pop music is crap because its "Pop" music?

Sure, looking at a band from a social culture POV may indeed reveal a majority of Deathcore bands to wear such clothing, but from a musical standpoint it is indeed pointless.

What about all the dirty looking, tight jean, chuck wearing slobs that inhabit thrash metal? Are they crap because they look like a bunch of unkempt misfits? Would you immediately shy away from a band merely because of it's appearance or association? 

While your opinion may be that they apparently don't care about the music and are more into fashion etc. simply because they dress in such a manner that you believe so, does not in fact make it so. I don't wanna turn things into a full on flame war and such, but the thrash metal movement is very similar in many aspects to the deathcore movement. A lot of it was of a specific fashion with collective reasoning for its use and unfortunately there were just as many shit house thrash metal bands rehashing each others riffs as there is in the deathcore genre movement. And don't think for a second that there were not people looking at thrash in its heyday the same way you look at deathcore now.

I don't mean to incite negative feelings or interpretations, but you can't call yourself a musician if you disregard a whole genre based on such petty reasonings.



What you should consider is not the looks or whatever, but the intention and the effort put into the music. A lot of these bands DO care for their music. They DO put the effort in. It's not like a lot of people just fudge random bullshit expecting to be famous and have lots of material possessions as a measure of their success, these people put the effort in. They sit down, write their songs, remove ones they do not like and try to improve it. Sure, a lot of dickheads do inhabit this earth, breathing our air but giving nothing in return ala Auto Tune assholes and people who get others to write their music for them, but there are people, like Whitechapel, like The Faceless, like Opeth, like Meshuggah, like Porcupine Tree, who write their music with earnest. You can't disregard their efforts simply by association of any kind, nor any misconceptions you may have on your own prejudice which may or may not be truthful.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Wow really? So all Pop music is crap because its "Pop" music?
> 
> Sure, looking at a band from a social culture POV may indeed reveal a majority of Deathcore bands to wear such clothing, but from a musical standpoint it is indeed pointless.
> 
> ...



If you actually read my post I used thrash metal to vindicate my point.

Also, I'm sure that most people would agree that pop music has very little artistic value these days and as I said it is simply aimed at the lowest common denominator in order to sell records.

Actually, as a cultural commentary it actually is very relevant because it is a _*social SCENE*_ more so than just music. It revolves around that scene and is self perpetuating. While I wouldn't care what a band looked like one can make a 99% accurate guess as to the value of the music because scene music generally isn't about the artistry in the same way that manufactured pop music is.

Oh, and I'm sure there are a few good pop artists who are worth the polycarbonate they're printed on. Seal being one of them. I just have yet to find a scene/emo/core/contemporary thrash band that doesn't just rehash what has come before in the most nauseating way possible. If you can find one then by all means post him up.

Personally I think contemporary music is a bloated rotting carcass being crushed under it's own weight and it really needs to change...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

one word: consumerism.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> one word: consumerism.



+1


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

at the end of the day, I don't think I have anything against any music that helps people with their lives.

it's like religion; I don't agree with it, but if it helps people with their lives then that's great.

it's all about the bigger picture.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> If you actually read my post I used thrash metal to vindicate my point.
> 
> Also, I'm sure that most people would agree that pop music has very little artistic value these days and as I said it is simply aimed at the lowest common denominator in order to sell records.
> 
> ...



That's all well and good dude, but 99% isn't 100% is it? My point is, that you can't disregard and entire genre on such preconceptions. It's not like today was the last day that anything good in a genre came out because nothing about life is definite. You're going to miss out on something simply because you don't like aspects of a genre? It's not a matter is the genre's scene being self-perpetuating or whatever social/musical stigmas are attached, it is not a definite fact that the entire genre will not produce anything that you would find enjoyable. Because you yourself do not know what kind of bands will form and perform in the future.

The main idea of my opinion is, and always has been that any form of blanket prejudice, based on a few facts of the genre or misconception of the "scene" is stupid. Rather, a lazy attempt at formulating a reason for disliking something other than what was spoken of.  

I do agree with you on the fact that contemporary music does not have much to offer, but even so, I try not to shy away from it too much because somewhere in the middle of the degradation of filth that inhabits the community, there are some real gems worth searching for.


But just you wait, because you may never know when a screamo/emo/deathcore/emocore/scenecore/falsemetal band may tickle your fancy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> That's all well and good dude, but 99% isn't 100% is it? My point is, that you can't disregard and entire genre on such preconceptions. It's not like today was the last day that anything good in a genre came out because nothing about life is definite. You're going to miss out on something simply because you don't like aspects of a genre? It's not a matter is the genre's scene being self-perpetuating or whatever social/musical stigmas are attached, it is not a definite fact that the entire genre will not produce anything that you would find enjoyable. Because you yourself do not know what kind of bands will form and perform in the future.
> 
> The main idea of my opinion is, and always has been that any form of blanket prejudice, based on a few facts of the genre or misconception of the "scene" is stupid. Rather, a lazy attempt at formulating a reason for disliking something other than what was spoken of.
> 
> ...



Like I said. If you think it's good then post it up. I'm not wading through endless shit just to find one gem. It's hard enough to do that already without wasting more of my time. 

EDIT: How about instead of accusing me of using misconceptions and generally being wrong you actually post corrections? That may be a little more helpful.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Like I said. If you think it's good then post it up. I'm not wading through endless shit just to find one gem. It's hard enough to do that already without wasting more of my time.
> 
> EDIT: How about instead of accusing me of using misconceptions and generally being wrong you actually post corrections? That may be a little more helpful.



Funny that, how about you stop taking exception to comments that were not aimed nor identified as being directed at you. 

I never said "You" or "Zero Signal" as if directed at you as a person. I was merely stating my opinion as a whole as directed at the general public Simply because I use words to direct comments at anything such as "you're" doesn't necessarily mean they were directed at you individually.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Funny that, how about you stop taking exception to comments that were not aimed nor identified as being directed at you.
> 
> I never said "You" or "Zero Signal" as if directed at you as a person. I was merely stating my opinion as a whole as directed at the general public



No. You just wrote that comment directly beneath a quote from one of my posts. My bad.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

come on guys... let's not argue. even though we all knew this thread was going there eventually.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow nearly 400 post on Deathcore hate 

When I was younger I used to say similar things to some of what I have read in this thread, when I think about the things I said my only thought is "I was so full of shit back then".

I'm still full of shit but these days I don't think I hate any genre of music and I do not hate a song because it is generic or unoriginal. If it sounds good to me I listen to it, I don't think music must be complex to sound awesome and I don't think the new guy must be original. If someone is inspired by something they hear and wants to make music like that then why not, fuck most of us originally got into playing guitar because we were inspired by someone and wanted to be able to play just like them. And if another guy wants to make music that sells because he wants to provide for his family or wants that Ferrari he has dreamt about since he was a kid, good luck to him, if it sounds good I'll help pay for it.

Having said that about the only time that I listen to deathcore is when I watch a youtube vid someone has posted, I can't recall one that I thought was great, I have heard some that sound OK and I have heard some that have elements that blew me away but others that spoiled it. From what I have heard I think it is only a matter of time before I hear a deathcore song that I think is incredible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I have double standards because when I listen to something new I criticise it for not being original or for it being too generic, when I like other stuff that is totally unoriginal and generic.

a lot of people, myself included, rationalise not liking things because it's convenient. what I find weird is how I can like one thing that's generic and hate something else that's generic.

I guess it must be within which genre that it is generic, the interjection of new ideas amongst the unoriginal ideas and like DDDorian said, the purpose and the execution of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

^ good call. so maybe i just plain don't like it... but when asked why you kind of have to have an answer. the answer "i just don't" doesn't seem to fly.


----------



## Nick (Jun 19, 2009)

im with s7eve i think he has pretty much nailed it there.

the only thing i have a problem with is people saying they dont like something just to appear what they percieve to be cool and to some extent stuff like bands who are clearly not metal labelling themselves so.

I think its became 'cool' to play in a 'metal' band and as a result you get bands like enter shikari who im sure a lot of people love calling themselves metal and as a result a lot of peoples opinion of what is metal becomes 'Enter shikari'

this is a problem imo


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah bands that are clearly 100% not metal calling themselves metal is totally fucked up.

people are dumb, if a non-metal band calls themselves metal, people will believe that.

that's how genres get changed, their definition seems to change every 5 years or so.

if enough stupid bands do it, enough people believe it. that's how the definition of 'Metalcore' has been completely warped over the past 6 years.


----------



## Joose (Jun 19, 2009)

I absolutely love Suicide Silence. And Whitechapel. And Winds of Plague.

But that's about it.

Oh and Glass Casket are good.



I understand why people hate it. However, I do not understand why the people who hate it think themselves and old school death metal are so almighty.

Fact is, most Deathcore bands are death metal. They just replace the excessive soloing with excessive breakdowns. Which is fine with me. Soloing should only be done when a song truly calls for it, in my opinion.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joose said:


> Soloing should only be done when a song truly calls for it, in my opinion.


 
Same could/should be said for breakdowns.

Regardless of genre, cookie-cutter arrangments irk me, as if I can hear the band talking to each other while writing the song; "this song doesn't have a breakdown yet. We gotta work one in there, even if it doesn't really work for this song.."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

^


----------



## Nick (Jun 19, 2009)

Joose said:


> I absolutely love Suicide Silence. And Whitechapel. And Winds of Plague.
> 
> But that's about it.
> 
> ...



i know of no death metal bands with excessive soloing name me some.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Same could/should be said for breakdowns.



absofuckinglutely


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

Nick said:


> i know of no death metal bands with excessive soloing name me some.



i think he meant excessive brutality 

i can't think of a single one that has *excessive* soloing


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I can


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

like who?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 19, 2009)

I just hate people that feel the need to make up a new genre for every new riff a metal band comes up with and put "core" behind it.

and yes emo/scene kids are the social equivalent of pop kids. Industry and business wants to make money off all bases including black clothes and headbanging.

I just don't like 'popcore' and that's that.

I don't look up bands or anything based on genre... if you asked me what kind of metal I'm listening to I wouldn't be able to tell you because to me metal is metal... I'll listen to whatever band, give em a try, and if their vocalist sounds like hes yelling at the top of his lungs into a pillow or like a cat someone just stepped on I wont like it.

If something sounds mildly original or unique has some snazzy vocals or no vocals at all and tickles my fancy I'll listen to it regardless of 'genre'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I must specify that *although I listen to these solos and think "ok this solo should end round about here" and it doesn't, I still love these songs and solos*:

Scar Symmetry - Ghost Prototype Pt I
Necrophagist - Ignominious and Pale
Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge
Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System
The entire Jeff Loomis album 

but that's just my opinion


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

none of that is excessive 

i love every second of it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

oh don't get me wrong, Scar Symmetry, Meshuggah and Necrophagist are 3 of my favourite bands, I just hear points near the ends of those solos where I'm like "ok point made, you've run out of cool stuff now!" but then the solos resolve with something awesome and I go back to loving it again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

fair enough. 

maybe i'm just a solo whore...


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I must specify that *although I listen to these solos and think "ok this solo should end round about here" and it doesn't, I still love these songs and solos*:
> 
> Necrophagist - Ignominious and Pale
> 
> but that's just my opinion


 
Well then, keep your opinion to yourself 


Kidding. I love the Ignominious and Pale solo, it gives me chills.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 19, 2009)

OR 

Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> fair enough.
> 
> maybe i'm just a solo whore...



IF 15 MINUTE SOLOS ARE WRONG... I DON'T WANNA BE RIGHT!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

haleilujah


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, for me personally in most cases, the solos are the only saving graces of any music with 'death' in the description.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

what about decapitated? they'd be pretty money even w/o solos. and a lot of death metal solos just sound like chromatic wankery to me.  

melodic death tends to have better solos, though.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 19, 2009)

the selkies solo is ridiculous but amazing


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 19, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> the selkies solo is ridiculous but amazing



Paul Wagner is a god of guitar thats why


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 19, 2009)

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> OR
> 
> Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge



Wait, thats an amazing solo too..

the hells wrong with you guys!?

ahah.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder = Best Solos too!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> Well then, keep your opinion to yourself
> 
> Kidding. I love the Ignominious and Pale solo, it gives me chills.



I said I love those solos! I just lose my faith in them half way through.



SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> OR
> 
> Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge



already mentioned it 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> IF 15 MINUTE SOLOS ARE WRONG... I DON'T WANNA BE RIGHT!



really?  



Konfyouzd said:


> what about decapitated? they'd be pretty money even w/o solos. and a lot of death metal solos just sound like chromatic wankery to me.
> 
> melodic death tends to have better solos, though.



Decapitated are 100% win and I will never be persuaded otherwise. I can't agree that melodic death solos are better though.



SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder = Best Solos too!!!



on the most recent album they were better, but they're still all triplety deathcore solos.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 19, 2009)

petereanima said:


> itnerestingly enough - when you read this thread in total, 95% of the people who hate deathcore and brag about it, are in fact listening to it too. just because you like Veil Of Maya or (insert "cooler" band here) doesnt make them "less" deathcore.



Thank You! 



Joose said:


> I understand why people hate it. *However, I do not understand why the people who hate it think* themselves and *old school death metal are so almighty.*



You answered that question in that very same post:



> Fact is, most Deathcore bands are death metal. They just replace the excessive soloing with excessive breakdowns.



...and that is just flat out wrong. Sorry.

/

Anyway, as far solos in DM go I find Trey Azagthoth really hard to beat. Muhammed is way up there also. Dan Mongrain is a favorite too but they're almost too outside for DM. Chuck had great solos too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah, most Deathcore bands are definitely NOT death metal.

breakdowns and pinched harmonics =/= death metal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

there are pinches in death, though 

btw... i hate bringing up old shit, but A7X is deathcore...?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

A7X is Guns'N'RosesCore


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Decapitated are 100% win and I will never be persuaded otherwise. I can't agree that melodic death solos are better though.



yea maybe my statement was a little too general. 

i can dig what you're sayin'


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

stuff like Arch Enemy has awesome solos


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah... agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## El Caco (Jun 19, 2009)

Another pet hate of mine, fucking genre police.

Seriously it's nice to be able to group similar bands to be able to identify other music you might like but I hate how people argue "that's not Metal" or "that's not x genre".

The one I hate most is x is not Metal, WTF the vast majority of what is not considered Metal is in some way Metal. Metal is an all encompassing term that is continually evolving, most of what originally defined Metal would not be considered Metal by todays standards and definitely not Metal by this days genre nazi's, a lot of it would be considered Rock.

Way back there was blues, it got heavier and heavier until it became Metal and then it kept getting heavier. Metal has always been about a thick, heavy, massive sound made up of heavily distorted guitar, intense vocals and intense rhythmic beats. In the early days solos were one of the defining characteristics but Metal continually evolves, it evolved from the Iron Butterfly, Deep Purple/Rainbow days to the Glam Metal and Thrash Metal days and has now spawned a variety of sub genres that emphasise some elements and abandon others.

It is all Metal IMO, even if some of us believe that Metal peaked around 20 years ago  Just because we do not like a new style doesn't mean it is not Metal, it is what it is, it just means that we/I/you think it sounds shit. And I really don't see the need to absolutely define everything, some bands try to be undefinable or just cross over various styles sometimes creating a new genre or just fitting loosely into multiple genres. All the arguments over genre are stupid, seriously who gives a fuck what you or I think anyway.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 19, 2009)

Depends on what your idea of "Metal" is; as either a musical style, an idea, an aesthetic etc...

It's not a question of definition really; It's more of a statement. I can't speak for others, but I won't argue genre defining as much as I will argue the associations that said genres make. Sub genres are around so that people who are keen to a specific sound know how to put to words and categorize that certain sounds they are after and make associations between different sounds/bands with a similar feel and idea. To me, to mention White Chapel in the same sentence as Immolation, for example, is a joke. What gets to me is the subjectivity snobs that will retort any sort of babble to try and downplay any sort of sense regarding to artistic hierarchy. I cannot argue that Necrophagist is better than Decapitated, it is a matter of taste. However, I will argue to the death that both of these bands kick the fuck out of any band with the general characteristics of what we call "deathcore". I will also argue, as if it were fact, that death metal is a more valid form of what we call "metal".

I mean, if someone thinks a 4th grader is smarter than Einstein, do we really need to give their opinion as much credibility and weight just because intelligence is subjective? That's why, for me, certain comparisons are considered more weighted than others. But for some reason, when it comes to music, everyone is the most knowledgeable person on planet earth. I absolutely love Garbage Disposal (Czech grind band), but I will never assume that they are better than Iron Maiden, which I can't stand. For me, taste and artistic hierarchy get confused way too much in the music world. I don't like Bach; but I still think he's one, if not the best, composer of our time. In a similar regard, I see the crap death metal receives from scenesters and many (not all) deathcore fans as a sort of "disrespecting your elders" type of idea.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Another pet hate of mine, fucking genre police.
> 
> Seriously it's nice to be able to group similar bands to be able to identify other music you might like but I hate how people argue "that's not Metal" or "that's not x genre".
> 
> ...



I like genres and sub genres. It's helpful because Decapitated doesn't sound anything like Mayhem, and if I want to find a Mayhem like band, I'd rather not sift through thousands of bands that range from 80's hair metal to deathcore bands. I really don't understand the hatred of genres people have, metal is definitely not JUST metal. It's really diverse, and while you shouldn't try to pigeon hole every band into one corner, or disqualify listening to something (besides deathcore ) on the basis of genre, I think they're pretty much needed.


----------



## Joose (Jun 20, 2009)

Nick said:


> i know of no death metal bands with excessive soloing name me some.



Well, that'd be most.

There's a time in a solo where I'm always just like, "okay dude... enough."

Some really long solos work out just fine. But most of them just get to that point where it sounds forced.


Yeah, same can be said for breakdowns, I agree with everyone on that.

But I'd rather be headbanging to a long breakdown than listening to a bunch of scales played way up on the fretboard (most of the time).




However, I truly believe in the "to each their own" mindset. I listen to what I think sounds good. And lately, a lot of these deathcore breakdowns just really grab my attention.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 20, 2009)

This sure is a long thread.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2009)

Joose said:


> Well, that'd be most.
> 
> There's a time in a solo where I'm always just like, "okay dude... enough."
> 
> ...



well i listen to a lot of death metal and i can think of no bands with excessive soloing other than maybe decrepit birth but i wouldnt call it excessive i think they just have a lot of solos but thats what they do.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 20, 2009)

neon_black88 said:


> This sure is a long breakdown.



Fixed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Another pet hate of mine, fucking genre police.
> 
> Seriously it's nice to be able to group similar bands to be able to identify other music you might like but I hate how people argue "that's not Metal" or "that's not x genre".
> 
> ...



to be honest, I think that's going to happen to every generation of metalheads. 

old-school metalheads are probably saying about us "pesky kids, they're not listening to metal, they don't know what real metal is", and we'll do the same to future generations of metalheads, and that generation will do it to the next and so on and so forth.

like you said, metal is constantly evolving and I think for people in my generation of metalheads, our time has come to be looking down on what we don't call 'metal'


----------



## El Caco (Jun 20, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I will also argue, as if it were fact, that death metal is a more valid form of what we call "metal".



In the sense that it is a purer breed of Metal I can not see how anyone can question it. That doesn't make it better and doesn't invalidate other styles, that's a matter of taste. For the record there is not much Death Metal that I get into and what I like the tru Death Metal guys probably think is a joke but there is some Death Metal that I enjoy listening to occasionally and I can not say that about Deathcore.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I like genres and sub genres. It's helpful because Decapitated doesn't sound anything like Mayhem, and if I want to find a Mayhem like band, I'd rather not sift through thousands of bands that range from 80's hair metal to deathcore bands. I really don't understand the hatred of genres people have, metal is definitely not JUST metal. It's really diverse, and while you shouldn't try to pigeon hole every band into one corner, or disqualify listening to something (besides deathcore ) on the basis of genre, I think they're pretty much needed.



 but for the record I have heard some elements in Deathcore that made my jaw drop and just think fuck me that's awesome pity about the rest of the song.


----------



## Joose (Jun 20, 2009)

Nick said:


> but thats what they do.



There ya go. That line.

Everyone who hates deathcore can apply that line, and move on.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2009)

^ checkmate

err... stalemate...? 

The Main Vein on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

haha this is a joke band my frends made. it's something-core... i dunno what you call it. but the drummer is from a black metal band, the guitarist and singer are from a death metal band... i don't think there is a bass player for these. the singer is a growler and his regular singing sucks donkey genitals, but i almost feel like that's the point.

at any rate, i find the song Empty Hole VERY amusing... they break down the breakdown...

TWICE

... within the same breakdown 

and in the other song... they use almost the exact same breakdown... actually it seems like they did the same exact thing in both songs...


----------



## Dreegz (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't hate deathcore, I think it's pretty badass. Though, unlike most of the deathcore fanbase, I don't dub it as "grindcore", I know and love the classics like Dying Fetus, Death, Opeth, Suffocation, and Cannibal Corpse, and I don't like to wear skinny jeans or have emo hair. Bands like Bring Me the Horizon, Dr. Acula, The Irish Front, Annotations of an Autopsy, and Waking the Cadaver shall rot for all eternity for their lack of conceiving any music that's in the same zip code as "decent". Sure I like to hardcore dance, but only at deathcore shows. I don't spread that shit to real death metal shows, where I mosh and shove people and ram myself into people like it should be.

And contrary to popular belief, The Faceless is nowhere in the same vicinity as deathcore.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreegz said:


> And contrary to popular belief, The Faceless is nowhere in the same vicinity as deathcore.



Yeah, I called their first album deathcore once. I retract that statement.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2009)

this thread is back from the dead?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> this thread is back from the deadcore?



Fixed.


I hate myself.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2009)

^ haha


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 22, 2009)

Like that other dude said before, I actually like deathcore, but I hate it when kids with cute hair and pants tight enough to show off their jacobs think they're brutal and tell everyone they listen to "grindcore" like JFAC and Suicide Silence . And all those "Pig Squeal" videos kids have up on youtube of them oinking along to JFAC on webcam in their living room. It's things like that, that make me question myself for even feeding the wretched beast that is the deathcore bandwagon by supporting some of these bands, but I do anyway cuz I think some of the music is pretty good when done properly. Either way, there's nothing any of us can do about all the idiots in the world, so we might as well just let them embarass themselves, and enjoy whatever we like.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2009)

to reiterate what I said before in a different way:

I can't say I hate deathcore because I listen to Beneath The Massacre, Whitechapel, All Shall Perish and various others such as Despised Icon occasionally (I have their 2nd album) but I don't listen to it often as it's more of a guilty pleasure than something that really inspires me.

then there's The Acacia Strain, Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, Becoming The Archetype and Through The Eyes of the Dead which I will listen to very briefly when I'm in the mood, but the vast majority of my iTunes is comprised of things that are nothing like these bands.

I am actually looking foward to seeing what Beneath The Massacre, Whitechapel, All Shall Perish put out next because I do think they are exciting bands, I just wouldn't personally choose to play that style of music myself.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreegz said:


> Sure I like to hardcore dance, but only at deathcore shows. I don't spread that shit to real death metal shows, where I mosh and shove people and ram myself into people like it should be.


 Sounds like you're not tr00.  Another issue is that some people don't realize that deathcore/metalcore (deathcore actually isn't a legitimate genre, its still metalcore) is not metal. Just like nu-metal isn't metal. If people wouldn't make this mistake, so many metalheads wouldn't hate them.


----------



## liamh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with you dude?
You may not like it, but its still a sub-genre of metal, and you cant change that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Sounds like you're not tr00.  Another issue is that some people don't realize that deathcore/metalcore (deathcore actually isn't a legitimate genre, its still metalcore) is not metal. Just like nu-metal isn't metal. If people wouldn't make this mistake, so many metalheads wouldn't hate them.



deathcore is it's own genre, whether you or I like it or not, although I agree that yes there is a lot of the previous metalcore sound in deathcore.

and again with nu-metal, it's still metal whether you want it to be or not.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 22, 2009)

One of metals 50000 sub-genres

Every time you strum in a different pattern, change the tempo, or drop the tuning another step!, it gets another sub-genre.


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 22, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> It's not a question of definition really; It's more of a statement. I can't speak for others, but I won't argue genre defining as much as I will argue the associations that said genres make. Sub genres are around so that people who are keen to a specific sound know how to put to words and categorize that certain sounds they are after and make associations between different sounds/bands with a similar feel and idea. To me, to mention White Chapel in the same sentence as Immolation, for example, is a joke. What gets to me is the subjectivity snobs that will retort any sort of babble to try and downplay any sort of sense regarding to artistic hierarchy. I cannot argue that Necrophagist is better than Decapitated, it is a matter of taste. However, I will argue to the death that both of these bands kick the fuck out of any band with the general characteristics of what we call "deathcore". I will also argue, as if it were fact, that death metal is a more valid form of what we call "metal". I mean, if someone thinks a 4th grader is smarter than Einstein, do we really need to give their opinion as much credibility and weight just because intelligence is subjective? That's why, for me, certain comparisons are considered more weighted than others. But for some reason, when it comes to music, everyone is the most knowledgeable person on planet earth. I absolutely love Garbage Disposal (Czech grind band), but I will never assume that they are better than Iron Maiden, which I can't stand. For me, taste and artistic hierarchy get confused way too much in the music world. I don't like Bach; but I still think he's one, if not the best, composer of our time. In a similar regard, I see the crap death metal receives from scenesters and many (not all) deathcore fans as a sort of "disrespecting your elders" type of idea.


 I agree that death metal and black metal really represent what true metal is. When I think metal, I don't think Sabbath, or Preist, or glam bands. Now on the hierarchy of bands, again this is up to individual taste. I do believe there is some indication, what people call "kvlt". More obscure, truer bands. In your example, you compared Necrophagist to Decapitated. Decapitated would win since new tech death is frowned upon due to its lack of "it".


Scar Symmetry said:


> old-school metalheads are probably saying about us &quot;pesky kids, they're not listening to metal, they don't know what real metal is&quot;, and we'll do the same to future generations of metalheads, and that generation will do it to the next and so on and so forth.


I too have thought about this. Old school thrash guys rejected death metal. Maybe. Death metal evolved off of thrash. And in my opinion, is the evolved form of thrash. I don't think core will ever be excepted by true metal heads as real metal. The mainstream will, but they call everything heavier than pop metal anyways.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 22, 2009)

Is this shit still going? For hell's sake.....

Metal fans don't like deathcore for the same reasons they hated glam, numetal etc. Only they see this as much worse because one, it tries to emulate extreme metal, and because of it's "wimpy" look.

It's a subgenre of metal and just like all the other fads it'll go away and something else stupid will take it's place. Kids get into it..some get into real metal and metalheads are born, the others leave when the fad is over..thus real metal survives. 

Don't like deathcore..don't listen to it. I don't..therefore deathcore doesn't exist in my world.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is this shit still going? For hell's sake.....





Seriously, can we get this shit locked? This is ridiculous.


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 22, 2009)

Man I have songs that stretch through several genere's.

I call it Genrecore..................Patent Pending. 

But seriously All Shall Perish are awesome. That's about as far as I go. Not because of the 'Deathcore' label just the other bands in this Genre haven't grabbed me as much as All Shall Perish.

And without being overly harsh Bring me the Horizan look like a bunch of emo punks who need a good uppercut.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2009)

hey we asked for it paaaages back but the reason the mods gave for not closing is that it's better to have one long epic thread about the subject rather than hundreds of the same


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 22, 2009)

It's metal. 

Arguing about what sub-sub-sub genre a certain band belongs in is pointless. Most of the time it's for people to pigeon hole bands they don't like. Saying Slipknot isn't metal is stupid. It's like listening to raver kids argue about what song is heavy trance and which one is jungle or whatever.

Distorted guitars, fast and brutal drumming, huge grinding breakdowns, guys screaming and blast beats.....thats....umm...metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> It's metal.
> 
> Arguing about what sub-sub-sub genre a certain band belongs in is pointless. Most of the time it's for people to pigeon hole bands they don't like. Saying Slipknot isn't metal is stupid. It's like listening to raver kids argue about what song is heavy trance and which one is jungle or whatever.
> 
> Distorted guitars, fast and brutal drumming, huge grinding breakdowns, guys screaming and blast beats.....thats....umm...metal.


----------



## Rayvegg (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, first and foremost, I think a lot of people have mixed thoughts as to what "deathcore" is. I always thought it was an amalgamation of death metal riffs and beats with the breakdowns and some vocal stylings from hardcore. Bring Me The Horizon's "Count Your Blessings" and Suicide Silence's "The Cleansing" Albums are, to me, the two albums that encapsulate the Deathcore sound.

They are also some of my favourite albums of the past few years. Every Musical genre has lovers and haters, and to be honest, I'm indifferent to most types of music. What bands dont need is people saying they're a "fad" and that they wont last. My band was labelled "Progressive Metalcore" and all of a sudden, we were terrible because of the metalcore tag. We had to earn fans back cos of things like this.

Let them eat cake. Or listen to deathcore.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 22, 2009)

btw theres 46 pages of echo in 1 thread.


----------



## Joose (Jul 22, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> It's metal.
> 
> Arguing about what sub-sub-sub genre a certain band belongs in is pointless. Most of the time it's for people to pigeon hole bands they don't like. Saying Slipknot isn't metal is stupid. It's like listening to raver kids argue about what song is heavy trance and which one is jungle or whatever.
> 
> Distorted guitars, fast and brutal drumming, huge grinding breakdowns, guys screaming and blast beats.....thats....umm...metal.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Jul 22, 2009)

the thing that annoys me most about the genre is how generic most of teh bands are, its just typial chuggah rif, some overproduced vocals with loads of layers, breakdown and repeat.

oh and the majority of the fanbase too.


----------



## metaljohn (Jul 22, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> the thing that annoys me most about the genre is how generic most of teh bands are, its just typial chuggah rif, some overproduced vocals with loads of layers, breakdown and repeat.
> 
> oh and the majority of the fanbase too.



This applies to every genre of music. There's no way you can hate it all, just learn to weed out the stuff you don't like.

Don't get me started on fanbases.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jul 22, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> the thing that annoys me most about the genre is how generic most of teh bands are, its just typial chuggah rif, some overproduced vocals with loads of layers, breakdown and repeat.
> 
> oh and the majority of the fanbase too.


Doesn't Nergal from Behemoth over-layer his vocals?


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Who exactly appointed you arbiter of what is 'tr0o'? You're coming across as collosally pompous and pretentious.


 Because I'm the metal head. I have to decide these things because apparently people do not have enough common sense. Proof: SS.org top 21 albums. If Opeth and Meshuggah are on the list, this speaks for itself.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

Goddammit, why do people seem to love bumping this thread yet never think to bump old threads when they're positing about RG7620's or Agiles or whatever?

The differences between deathcore and brutal death metal are very slight and almost arbitrary. Deathcore is still metal, even if it isn't good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I have to decide these things because apparently people do not have enough common sense. Proof: SS.org top 21 albums. If Opeth and Meshuggah are on the list, this speaks for itself.



dude are you fucking serious?


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 23, 2009)

if you ask me, people shouldn't get caught up in sub-genre stuff, and listen to the music.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 23, 2009)

I deem it false


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Because I'm the metal head. I have to decide these things because apparently people do not have enough common sense.



Thanks, I needed something to laugh at. 

You're probably one of those people who thinks Wikipedia is legit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Goddammit, why do people seem to love bumping this thread yet never think to bump old threads when they're positing about RG7620's or Agiles or whatever?
> 
> The differences between deathcore and brutal death metal are very slight and almost arbitrary. Deathcore is still metal, even if it isn't good.



word



Rick said:


> Thanks, I needed something to laugh at.
> 
> You're probably one of those people who thinks Wikipedia is legit.



well some of it is legit... 

...isn't it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

there is a lot of legit shit on Wikipedia... obviously it's open for anyone to change but it all gets checked and edited.

I've learnt some very interesting things from Wikipedia


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jul 23, 2009)

deathcore bands are very similiar.. but I am a big fan of the genre amoung many others (Tech Death, Thrash & Prog being my favourites).. Despised Icon, old-JFAC, As Blood Runs Black, All Shall Perish & The Eyes of a Traitor are all fantastic bands.. I've never really got into Whitechapel despite people thinking they're great, Annotations of an Autopsy are shite.. but if you're not a fan of breakdowns, a blend of layered high shrieks and low growls & pig squealing.. then this isn't for you!


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jul 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> there is a lot of legit shit on Wikipedia... obviously it's open for anyone to change but it all gets checked and edited.
> 
> I've learnt some very interesting things from Wikipedia



+1


----------



## Dreegz (Jul 25, 2009)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> deathcore bands are very similiar.. but I am a big fan of the genre amoung many others (Tech Death, Thrash & Prog being my favourites).. Despised Icon, old-JFAC, As Blood Runs Black, All Shall Perish & The Eyes of a Traitor are all fantastic bands.. I've never really got into Whitechapel despite people thinking they're great, Annotations of an Autopsy are shite.. but if you're not a fan of breakdowns, a blend of layered high shrieks and low growls & pig squealing.. then this isn't for you!



Piq squeals annoy the living fuck out of me. I don't care if a deathcore band does it once in a while, I might cringe for a little and that's it, but overdo it and I'll immediately lose all interest. Despised Icon is an exception for me, though.


----------



## TomasO (Jul 25, 2009)

I think most of it sounds very generic and contrived
Most of the people ive seen are pussy scene tards which annoys me to no end
the only thing i can compare it to is the glam metal shit in the 80's (but at least they had SOME good guitarists) 

MTV MUSIC - Attack Attack! - Stick Stickly (not exactly deathcore but related fail)

3 words Crabwalk Of Fail


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Sounds like you're not tr00.  Another issue is that some people don't realize that deathcore/metalcore (deathcore actually isn't a legitimate genre, its still metalcore) is not metal. Just like nu-metal isn't metal. If people wouldn't make this mistake, so many metalheads wouldn't hate them.



false



metal_head666 said:


> Because I'm the metal head. I have to decide these things because apparently people do not have enough common sense. Proof: SS.org top 21 albums. If Opeth and Meshuggah are on the list, this speaks for itself.



false



metal_head666 said:


> I agree that death metal and black metal really represent what true metal is. When I think metal, I don't think Sabbath, or Preist, or glam bands. Now on the* hierarchy of bands*, again this is up to individual taste. I do believe there is some indication, what people call "kvlt". More obscure, truer bands. In your example, you compared Necrophagist to Decapitated. Decapitated would win since new tech death is frowned upon due to its lack of "it".



............false



metal_head666 said:


> I too have thought about this. Old school thrash guys rejected death metal. Maybe. Death metal evolved off of thrash. And in my opinion, is the evolved form of thrash. I don't think core will ever be excepted by true metal heads as real metal. The mainstream will, but they call everything heavier than pop metal anyways.





false


----------



## prplhz (Jul 25, 2009)

TomasO said:


> I think most of it sounds very generic and contrived
> Most of the people ive seen are pussy scene tards which annoys me to no end
> the only thing i can compare it to is the glam metal shit in the 80's (but at least they had SOME good guitarists)
> 
> ...



ugh. this crabcore shit is horrible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2009)

the thing that surprised me about Attack Attack! is that I thought that kind of music was big in 2004/2005 and had now died out... how wrong I was 

I can't wait for the day that metalcore and deathcore die out, because although I enjoy one or two bands from both genres, I'd still be glad to see the back of them.

having said that, I can just imagine the next big fad will be even worse, ESPECIALLY if the next big fad turns out to be Symphonic Black Metal done wrong


----------



## tr0n (Jul 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> having said that, I can just imagine the next big fad will be even worse, ESPECIALLY if the next big fad turns out to be Symphonic Black Metal done wrong



Well at least Nintendo metal is out of the way.


----------



## Johnology (Jul 25, 2009)

Deathcore doesn't annoy me as much as music that sounds like it was taken from a SNES soundtrack.....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> false
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 That chump needs to get a fucking clue.

People should quit bumping this thread and maybe even a mod should consider locking it up...


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jul 25, 2009)

this thread is the reason i joined sevenstring.org lol ultimateguitar is beyond gay now. it's been over taken by a bunch of deathcore fags. you cant start a thread like this there without getting a 30 days - life time ban. you cant even write a song and show it to the people there without them asking you "wtf is this? where's the breakdowns?". basically i hate deathcore because it's the bastard child of metalcore that forgot how to scream and decided to start grunting. yes i call it grunting as it's not even growls like death metal, you cant understand what the deathcore bands are saying and it's all the same "arrgggg argggg urrrrrrrrrr johnny depp". the over use of breakdowns also killed breakdowns in general for me. seriously where did they learn to write a song? there's a breakdown between everything and a really long breakdown at the end and right before what they would call a "solo" which is also a long breakdown. let's just hope this will die out before 2010 because if not then well like that episode of drawn together HELLO GAY FUTURE.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2009)

I just listened to Carnifex


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 25, 2009)

ticklemeasian said:


> this thread is the reason i joined sevenstring.org lol ultimateguitar is beyond gay now. it's been over taken by a bunch of deathcore fags. you cant start a thread like this there without getting a 30 days - life time ban. you cant even write a song and show it to the people there without them asking you "wtf is this? where's the breakdowns?". basically i hate deathcore because it's the bastard child of metalcore that forgot how to scream and decided to start grunting. yes i call it grunting as it's not even growls like death metal, you cant understand what the deathcore bands are saying and it's all the same "arrgggg argggg urrrrrrrrrr johnny depp". the over use of breakdowns also killed breakdowns in general for me. seriously where did they learn to write a song? there's a breakdown between everything and a really long breakdown at the end and right before what they would call a "solo" which is also a long breakdown. let's just hope this will die out before 2010 because if not then well like that episode of drawn together HELLO GAY FUTURE.



Hey, welcome to the forum. All I'll say is refrain from insulting other members based on their musical preferences. I'm sure you didn't like it back in UG. 

Also, "Johnny Depp" is a recurring lyric in my music... 





Scar Symmetry said:


> I just listened to Carnifex


----------



## Joose (Jul 25, 2009)

Deathcore is awesome.

It's all a matter of preference.

Learn to live with it.

[/thread]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 25, 2009)

Joose said:


> Deathcore is woeful.
> 
> It's all a matter of preference.
> 
> ...



My response...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 25, 2009)

ticklemeasian said:


> this thread is the reason i joined sevenstring.org lol ultimateguitar is beyond gay now. it's been over taken by a bunch of deathcore fags. you cant start a thread like this there without getting a 30 days - life time ban. you cant even write a song and show it to the people there without them asking you "wtf is this? where's the breakdowns?". basically i hate deathcore because it's the bastard child of metalcore that forgot how to scream and decided to start grunting. yes i call it grunting as it's not even growls like death metal, you cant understand what the deathcore bands are saying and it's all the same "arrgggg argggg urrrrrrrrrr johnny depp". the over use of breakdowns also killed breakdowns in general for me. seriously where did they learn to write a song? there's a breakdown between everything and a really long breakdown at the end and right before what they would call a "solo" which is also a long breakdown. let's just hope this will die out before 2010 because if not then well like that episode of drawn together HELLO GAY FUTURE.



That sounds almost as bad as your grammar.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 25, 2009)

Joose said:


> Deathcore and all other types of music are subjective.
> 
> It's all a matter of preference.
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The differences between deathcore and brutal death metal are very slight and almost arbitrary.



No offense but that's just flat out wrong.



metalhead666 said:


> I too have thought about this. Old school thrash guys rejected death metal. Maybe. Death metal evolved off of thrash. And in my opinion, is the evolved form of thrash. I don't think core will ever be excepted by true metal heads as real metal. The mainstream will, but they call everything heavier than pop metal anyways.



Although I generally agree with that statement, You're not going to get anywhere with these guys by being an asswipe in your other posts.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 25, 2009)

ticklemeasian said:


> this thread is the reason i joined sevenstring.org lol ultimateguitar is beyond gay now. it's been over taken by a bunch of deathcore fags. you cant start a thread like this there without getting a 30 days - life time ban. you cant even write a song and show it to the people there without them asking you "wtf is this? where's the breakdowns?". basically i hate deathcore because it's the bastard child of metalcore that forgot how to scream and decided to start grunting. yes i call it grunting as it's not even growls like death metal, you cant understand what the deathcore bands are saying and it's all the same "arrgggg argggg urrrrrrrrrr johnny depp". the over use of breakdowns also killed breakdowns in general for me. seriously where did they learn to write a song? there's a breakdown between everything and a really long breakdown at the end and right before what they would call a "solo" which is also a long breakdown. let's just hope this will die out before 2010 because if not then well like that episode of drawn together HELLO GAY FUTURE.



just because you dont like it doesnt mean it sucks.
I dont love deathcore but i do like my fair share of it.

other people are into it, so it obviously has some appeal. 
yeah deathcore is repetative. so is the majority of metal/hardcore/death metal/grindcore/thrash metal/nu-metal/rock. where do you get off being able to tell people what sucks and doesnt suck?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 25, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> just because you dont like it doesnt mean it sucks.



To him it does, so what's your point? If he thinks something is bad, why would he say it any other way just because he knows some people think otherwise?



> other people are into it, so it obviously has some appeal.



That's an easy/horrible way to defend anything. Some people are into Dog Fighting, Masochism, Theft etcetc... I guess it has some appeal too.



> Where do you get off being able to tell people what sucks and doesnt suck?



It's called an opinion. Just because he didn't sugarcoat it to make sure he doesn't offend anyone doesn't make it more or less valid. You guys need to stop bagging on people who don't represent the general ideologies of the masses at SS.org. He shouldn't have to to be careful how he says it to make sure he satisfies every party. It's also very ironic coming from a guy who's name is "Metallisuk" 

Is there a certain bias on my part? Relative to the poster's opinion, there is one for sure. However, it is disjointed from the ideas of my previous points


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 25, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> To him it does, so what's your point? If he thinks something is bad, why would he say it any other way just because he knows some people think otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha i geuss you've kind of gotten me there 

I just think he could have worded his opinion differently


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 25, 2009)

ticklemeasian said:


> this thread is the reason i joined sevenstring.org lol ultimateguitar is beyond gay now. it's been over taken by a bunch of deathcore fags. you cant start a thread like this there without getting a 30 days - life time ban. you cant even write a song and show it to the people there without them asking you "wtf is this? where's the breakdowns?". basically i hate deathcore because it's the bastard child of metalcore that forgot how to scream and decided to start grunting. yes i call it grunting as it's not even growls like death metal, you cant understand what the deathcore bands are saying and it's all the same "arrgggg argggg urrrrrrrrrr johnny depp". the over use of breakdowns also killed breakdowns in general for me. seriously where did they learn to write a song? there's a breakdown between everything and a really long breakdown at the end and right before what they would call a "solo" which is also a long breakdown. let's just hope this will die out before 2010 because if not then well like that episode of drawn together HELLO GAY FUTURE.



+1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ on a fucking pony. Can this god damn thread get locked already?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2009)

ok mods c'mon now, that's enough!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 25, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Jesus fucking Christ on a fucking pony. Can this god damn thread get locked already?



Probably a bad idea... They'd just open up another one.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Jul 25, 2009)

metaljohn said:


> This applies to every genre of music. There's no way you can hate it all, just learn to weed out the stuff you don't like.


 
most deathcore is generic though, and most bands stick to the same sounds, i'm not saying that every other genre is completely filled with original bands, but at least they sound good and put some effort into it.

so far the only deathcore i like is when its more of another genre than core, like the faceless, they're more tech death than deathcore, making them more original cause at least its not the same as all the other bands

i'm sure there is some more deathcore bands i would like, its just you have to search through the massive amounts of generic bands that all sound like copies of each other.



Arteriorrhexis said:


> Doesn't Nergal from Behemoth over-layer his vocals?


 
yeah but he can pretty much get the same sound live, unlike a lot of deathcore bands


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jul 25, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> haha i geuss you've kind of gotten me there
> 
> I just think he could have worded his opinion differently



i just don't like being a hypocrite. since i believe everyone should say what they believe in without sugarcoating it making it damn hard to understand what they are saying i make it a point to do it myself. this is america right? well most of us on ss are from the us so we just speak our mind. the thing is everyone needs to stop being a politically correct douche bag sorry if that was offensive to some of you. people need to speak their mind and if some people don't agree they can either deal with it or ignore it.(main reason why i left ug you cant say deathcore is bad or schecters make crappy guitars without getting a ban, everything you say there had to be really sugarcoated) my dislike of deathcore is the same with emo or metalcore (all the same crap to me) it's not so much as in most of them cant write a proper song it's that they make it hard for real musicians to make a real living. for example i live in new york and it has one of the highest metalcore population in the world and if you are not a "core" band the chances of you getting noticed are slim to none, not only that but even if you do win first place at a contest you don't get much more then the prize money. but the "core" bands who win 2nd-4th place will get a endorsement deal with small companies, small indie label record deals, etc. this is from past experience so i know and iam just a bit irritated. if you guys have'nt noticed no new death metal band or black metal band have been getting noticed in the past year or none of the new ones has gotten any media attention simply because they are not playing "insert word here"core. then again the next new fad might be worst who knows i mean it cant get any worst then queercore right? no seriously that's a real genre.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 26, 2009)

This thread is more played out than breakdowns. I'm closing it.


----------

